# I'm Not F%ckin' around with This Hash Thing Anymore



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

need ice, need ice, need ice............


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

Ice.........then more ice.....but who cares...at least you dont have to use buckest and a wooden spoon to do yours..


----------



## shamegame (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like a pain in the ass.


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks real good fdd. How hard is it to make hash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

xCrazyFoox said:


> Looks real good fdd. How hard is it to make hash?



'bout as hard as doing a load of laundry.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

damn FDD!!!!

tell me you didnt buy another washing machine just for you hash? lol.... tell me you didnt? you little spoiler fucker lol

that damn washing machine so new you didnt even take the blue protector plastic off the top...

show us FDD show us!!!

i think fdd should be dubbed the new Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory

or maybe it would be FDD and the Crystally Reefer Factory.... or Bubble Factory..

hahahaha!!!


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 'bout as hard as doing a load of laundry.


Sounds real good  lemme know how it turns out


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Looks like a pain in the ass.


yea right.... he doesnt have to do shit but turn the knob and move buckets and shit.

easy as pie!

im jealous!!!!!!!!!!!! 



washing machine hash =


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn FDD!!!!
> 
> tell me you didnt buy another washing machine just for you hash? lol.... tell me you didnt? you little spoiler fucker lol
> 
> ...





just got back from sears.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

when can we sample?


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just got back from sears.


youre my hero. lets make babies.


----------



## Seachmall (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone got a link to instructions? I've got loads for hash oil but can't find any brick.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd buy a ice maker nexts


----------



## Dats (Feb 25, 2008)

Wheres the money shot?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

now i need the energy to actually do it. lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

note the time. give me about 2 hours. .......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

okay, ill be over there in 1 hr 30 mins...hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

i just came in to get a second cup of coffee. i run each batch at least twice. sometimes 3 times depending on the outcome. this is the first rinse from the first batch. the machine caught up to me and i had to turn it off for 20 mins while i finished screening. i usually get the bulk on the second rinse. so far it's looking good.


----------



## Green Dave (Feb 26, 2008)

How does this washing machine make hash?????


----------



## joesalamon (Feb 26, 2008)

priceless


----------



## srsnow (Feb 26, 2008)

how are going to collect the thc i don't understand


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 26, 2008)

Duh its the washing machine..,,its magic you idiots....duh


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 26, 2008)

Awsome.

I bow down to you....


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 26, 2008)

how much has do you get for a fat sack like that? and how much is there (green)? lol whenever i make hash i always get at most a couple spliffs lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry took longer than i thought. but i'm done now. 



i only filled my bags maybe a third of the way. i wasn't sure how this would go beings it was a "first run". it worked great. next time i will stuff them. i didn't weigh what i started with but i know what i ended up with. 

when hand mixing you mix until your water starts to turn green. i wash until my water comes out clear. using the bags inside the washer protects the leaf and cause 0 damage. i just keeping washing it until nothing more comes out. in the end my water was clear. my last rinse in my final screen the hash wash blonde. NO green matter.  this worked perfect. i give this method top honor ratings. *A+



*follow along..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

the machine was hella faster than me. i had to keep shutting it off. 



now we start pulling bags..........


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 26, 2008)

wow, thats pretty bad ass fdd. Is that black hose going into the bucket just the outflow for the water?(third pic from the bottom)


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

water is clear and minimal amounts of trichs are left.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

longlivemtb said:


> wow, thats pretty bad ass fdd. Is that black hose going into the bucket just the outflow for the water?(third pic from the bottom)



nope that's the drain hose.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

took me almost an hour to hand press it all. some people dry it at this point then use vices or what not. i like to work it like taffy. i start with a handful and just start squeezing it. as i squeeze the water comes out and the hash becomes warm and sticky. i squeeze then fold it over itself again and again. i work it until it is uniform and pliable. 


almost done................















*EDIT: i do this part differently now. i spread it out as sand and let it dry a few days.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

like i said i didn't stuff my bags this run. i still have another run to do at a later date. i think i can double this yield. 




going to patients in need. check your local compassion center for fdd bubble......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

sweet....when can you try it? whas the hold time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sweet....when can you try it? whas the hold time?




it's ready to go. 

i've kept it in the freezer for months.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 26, 2008)

i like the 'watermark' !!!!!


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

that's Ice Hash that I think your making, me I perfer to extract the THC from the left over to make pure THC hash


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks pretty badass... Maybe you could contact MAYTAG and show them another use for their washing machine's ....Very Interesting ..


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> took me almost an hour to hand press it all. some people dry it at this point then use vices or what not. i like to work it like taffy. i start with a handful and just start squeezing it. as i squeeze the water comes out and the hash becomes warm and sticky. i squeeze then fold it over itself again and again. i work it until it is uniform and pliable.
> 
> 
> almost done................
> ...


DAT IS SICK!!!! lol usin a washer for it aswell, ur a G! Did u weigh it in the end? looks like a few O's but i could very well be wrong  * jus see your update, NICE nearly a half B.


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 26, 2008)

What's the wholesale price and the retail price?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> What's the wholesale price and the retail price?




13, 30.


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 13, 30.


hahahahahahahaha You da man!


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 26, 2008)

I could probably get you......16.75


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> I could probably get you......16.75



i'm working with a local club.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW,,, I thought you meant a bubble washing machine,, but you went BIG,,,, so thats why the maytag man is always sitting around eating,,,lol.... What do you think about those bubble machines to make it,, is it good for smaller amounts for the 200 dollars?????????........


fdd2blk said:


> like i said i didn't stuff my bags this run. i still have another run to do at a later date. i think i can double this yield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 26, 2008)

apasunee said:


> WOW,,, I thought you meant a bubble washing machine,, but you went BIG,,,, so thats why the maytag man is always sitting around eating,,,lol.... What do you think about those bubble machines to make it,, is it good for smaller amounts for the 200 dollars?????????........



i have been using one of those. i loved it so much i upgraded to this. it is well worth the 200 dollars.


my bags were 230. the washer was 325. i put in 4 hours of labor. the club gives me 13 dollars a gram. i've already covered all my expenses. i have to stop now or it messes up my taxes.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

We dont want to go messin wit tha taxes,,, cause you know the gubment wants theirs,,lol,,,,,,,,,,I was thinkin about just doin the machine with the 3 bag system,, what do you think,, or is it a waste of time,, the 7 or 9 bags Im sure work better, just more expensive right now........


fdd2blk said:


> i have been using one of those. i loved it so much i upgraded to this. it is well worth the 200 dollars.
> 
> 
> my bags were 230. the washer was 325. i put in 4 hours of labor. the club gives me 13 dollars a gram. i've already covered all my expenses. i have to stop now or it messes up my taxes.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

OH yeah,, did I let you know that I fix----- I mean clean washing machines,, well just in case you were in an emergency and needed your washing machine fixed/cleaned,, I can show up with my bubble bags,,,,ooops,,,, I mean,, tools,, to do the job,,, and I work on a whole diferent kind of comission,, Ill clean,, Ill eat,, and Ill nap,,, but I wont leave...lololol......................................


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 26, 2008)

Love seeing people use ther wash. i swear by it!!!!!good job

Im about to make some wash hash myself.

also i made this in the wash...


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

NICE,,,,, NICE................................


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

soo....... wiat a minute, you put the cuttings in a bag in the wash with ..... alcohol?>


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 26, 2008)

Water!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

so where does the hash collect?


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

how does the ice get the THC off the herb?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

IN THE PIPE,,,,, ba dump dump... I got a million of em......lol.............


KrazyAnneBanks said:


> so where does the hash collect?


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 26, 2008)

in da lungs


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2008)

i assume the ice in the washing machine bounces off the bag knocking the trichs clean off the plant matter inside the bags.

from here the drainage hose for the washer then sucks out all the remaining water with the trichs floating around it, and throws this into your bubble bags, after all the water drains out of the bags what do you have left? trichs on the bottom of the bags

correct me if im wrong, but im pretty sure i get it?

im really curious if say...a remote control boat engine would be enough to make a small scale washing machine for say.... a home made silk screen "zipper bag"... something like this might appeal more to the stealth grower like myself

your thoughts fdd? what would be minimal requirements for a smaller scale, say enough to run a quater pound of trim through?


----------



## Hank (Feb 26, 2008)

This whole hash-making thing makes me feel left in the dust. Oh i have so much to learn 

Hank


----------



## tckfui (Feb 26, 2008)

KICK ASS MAN!!!!!, it brings a tear to my eye 
I have the same plates as you


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 26, 2008)

holy jeezus my friend!


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice fdd


----------



## apasunee (Feb 26, 2008)

You guys and girls are the best ( sniff, sniff,,,tear drop) I love you people,, tito, get me a tissue....lol.........................................................


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

sometimes i just like to rub the plants and make finger hash.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2008)

hows the quality of that finger hash?

how much do you get?

ive always been curious about growing a 12 foot plus sativa monster just to slap it down to nothing but charas (hand hash)


this sound like a decent idea?

anyone?

i hate sativas, but i love the hash they potentially make...


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

off of one plant? maybe 10 grams.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2008)

what kinda strains, what size, what light... i DEFINITLY want 10 grams of slap-happy hash MINIMUM off of a nice full size cali-o haze or candy star.


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 26, 2008)

durban poison. outdoor caligrown.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 26, 2008)

you have made me quite hopefull


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> i assume the ice in the washing machine bounces off the bag knocking the trichs clean off the plant matter inside the bags.
> 
> from here the drainage hose for the washer then sucks out all the remaining water with the trichs floating around it, and throws this into your bubble bags, after all the water drains out of the bags what do you have left? trichs on the bottom of the bags
> 
> ...




exactly......




you can get 1 gallon bags and mix by hand. that's how i started. i only use 3 bags plus the one in the machine. 2 of them catch plant matter and 2 of them catch trichs.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2008)

By hand huh...

what about an electric egg beater with a different arm so as not to punture the gallon bag?

i assume it gets quite cumbersome to spin a gallon bag full of soaking wet trim and ice, probably why you got the washer in the first place. 

i reckon the 1 gallon bag fits a quap in there nicely? 

how much time is actually spent on the stirring?

do you recommend just the bubble bags, or both, the bubble/zipper bag combo more?

(i thought the bubble bags were the only require ment if you just dumped your plant matter into the bags...the zipper bag seems to only be more for the washingmachine style)

sorry if i cut my questions short guests just arrived. will edit if its incoherent in a little bit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> By hand huh...
> 
> what about an electric egg beater with a different arm so as not to punture the gallon bag?
> 
> ...



you knida answered all your own questions. you're right on track.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2008)

heh...so now my question...the one i actually need _you_ to answer lol


would it be worth while for a smaller scale grow to construct my own mini washer for the tumble bag and bubble bag system, or just stick with bubble bags only?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> heh...so now my question...the one i actually need _you_ to answer lol
> 
> 
> would it be worth while for a smaller scale grow to construct my own mini washer for the tumble bag and bubble bag system, or just stick with bubble bags only?



you get the cleanest hash using the zipper bag. if you could make a way to make it work then yes, i'd go for it. 100 grams of good bud trim will yield me 10+ grams of bubble hash.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE thread.. Im pretty much positive I saw those marks this monday at a local club when I was picking up clones=)


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey FDD. have you ever used paint bags in the wash instead of the zipper?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

that shit had me lazy eyed.......and my lungs hurt


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> that shit had me lazy eyed.......and my lungs hurt


i think it's that time.


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you keep any of that or do they better stuff at your club? I would have kept the blond batch!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> Did you keep any of that or do they better stuff at your club? I would have kept the blond batch!


i keep enough for myself and friends. this is as good as it gets around here. they are selling it as "premium". gotta go drop it off right now.


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 28, 2008)

hell yeah man....thats what I thought...and I would expected nothing less than premium......that shit looks gooooood!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

hash, the big kids playdough.


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 28, 2008)

You could sell it in like it's own custom play doh pal...lol I could see it now.
fdd's "play doh" for big kids......


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

she loved it. wants more


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 28, 2008)

of course they did! 

Hey FDD so have you ever used paint bags in the wash?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> of course they did!
> 
> Hey FDD so have you ever used paint bags in the wash?



no, i picked up my large, heavy duty bags for 40 dollars each. not a bad price at all. in fact i must go thank Aqua Lab Technologies now. i think i'll shoot them a friendly email.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 28, 2008)

I think ur the guy I always wanted to be to.


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, i picked up my large, heavy duty bags for 40 dollars each. not a bad price at all. in fact i must go thank Aqua Lab Technologies now. i think i'll shoot them a friendly email.


You can get paint bags at the paint store for like 50cents each for 5/gl bags. get a bunch of them and you can put less packed bags/ and more of them in the wash. but ive never tried the bags made for it. i wounder if there is a big diff in screen size.


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for that site fdd they have bags for alot cheaper than I've seen anywhere...it's in my favorites now...you da man


----------



## Hank (Feb 28, 2008)

I want some big kid playdough Perfect for those long boring winter nights in the boonies

Hank.


----------



## bozley2g (Feb 28, 2008)

Hank said:


> I want some big kid playdough Perfect for those long boring winter nights in the boonies
> 
> Hank.


theres no place like home.......(the boonies)


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Everybody,

Nice to see so many people interested in making Homemade Water Hash.
Thanks for sharing all the photos and information fdd2blk. 

I have added our instruction sheet to help with any questions.
If anybody has any more questions feel free to contact us anytime.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Feb 29, 2008)

I have added some photos of basic tools and supplies needed when using a house-hold clothes washing machine for Water Hash Separation.

We like to use a 32 gallon trash cans with wheels for easy mobility. Also we use a 5 gallon paint bucket that is fitted into the lid of the 32 gallon trash can. This can be done by cutting the exact size out of the trash can lid, you also need to cut the bottom out of the 5 gallon paint bucket. This allows you to use your 5 gallon set of multiple water filteration bag kit. When using the 5 gallon setup with the washing machine it takes 2 people, one to work the machine and drain hose and the other to hold the set of water filteration bags in the 5 gallon bucket, if you shake the bags as the water is being drained into the filteration bags it will drain faster and easier.

Remember the less time you resin is in the water the more flavor you will have in the end.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

fdd and his candy land buddies!!!! lol if riu aint big time!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome aqua lab.......its awesome to see you in here.....thanks for the info..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

yo cali, i blv he also posted in one of fdd's other thread!

famous famous famous!!!?!?!?!


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

he did!!! it seems that ALT joined RIU epecialy to thank FDD about a month ago, and came back to thank him again. kick ass!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 29, 2008)

yea, that is what i thought....

that is bad ass to say the least!!!!

fdd if that doesnt stroke your ego...lol...dont know what will? i think you should join forces with willy wonka! start giving the compassion club some baked goodies (no pun intended)


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 29, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I have added some photos of basic tools and supplies needed when using a house-hold clothes washing machine for Water Hash Separation.
> 
> We like to use a 32 gallon trash cans with wheels for easy mobility. Also we use a 5 gallon paint bucket that is fitted into the lid of the 32 gallon trash can. This can be done by cutting the exact size out of the trash can lid, you also need to cut the bottom out of the 5 gallon paint bucket. This allows you to use your 5 gallon set of multiple water filteration bag kit. When using the 5 gallon setup with the washing machine it takes 2 people, one to work the machine and drain hose and the other to hold the set of water filteration bags in the 5 gallon bucket, if you shake the bags as the water is being drained into the filteration bags it will drain faster and easier.
> 
> ...





i need the bigger bags.  i ran 60 gallons thru 5 gallon bags. that's a lot of pouring and lifting. my back hurt by the time i was done. for some reason i never thought of a rubbermaid garbage can. i'm aware of the larger hash bags though. looks like i have 1 more purchase to make.


----------



## tckfui (Feb 29, 2008)

and some small hash bags to donate to tck


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

your internet is back.......good shit


----------



## Blunted1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just linking the thread.


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice work... I cant wait to start making some hash. I love the FDD on them!


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need the bigger bags.  i ran 60 gallons thru 5 gallon bags. that's a lot of pouring and lifting. my back hurt by the time i was done. for some reason i never thought of a rubbermaid garbage can. i'm aware of the larger hash bags though. looks like i have 1 more purchase to make.



Hey fdd2blk, After many years of using the 32 gallon bags we figure out that using the 5 gallon bags in the 32 gallon trash can works the best. You think you were tired after pulling on the 5 gallon bags wait and try and lift 20 to 32 gallons of water in a 32 gallon bag over and over. 
If you are using the washing machine you can easily fill the 5 gallon bags sitting in a 32 gallon trash can. Once the bags get full turn off the machine and shake you bags until the water has drained into the 32 gallon trash can. Do this over and over until the machine is empty. If you have a helper running the machine and hose and you shake the bags and the same time the water is draining then it will go very fast. You and the helper can take turns at this. If you 32 gallon bucket gets full of water then you simply remove the lid with the 5 gallon bucket and bags and place it on another empty 32 gallon trash can and continue.

I reccomend spending money on 2 / 32 gallon trash cans with good wheels and lids. Rubbermaid preferred. Custom fitting the lids to fit 5 gallon paint buckets. 

Next we will discuss how to dry your wet resin.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

my eyes still burn.....


----------



## budforever442200 (Mar 1, 2008)

But about the ice... we cant get enough! Always ice! Ice, Ice, Ice! I think i need a ice maker!!!!!!!ahhhhhhh....!!!!!20lb 20lb 20lb never enough!!!! 


sorry for venting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 1, 2008)

aqua - excellent advice. i really like how you cut the hole in the lid to fit the bag. 

as far as drying goes; i hand press mine as soon as i'm done running it all. i use the pressing screen and press out just enough water to allow the resin to stick together. then i sit down and start hand squeezing all the water out. i squeeze it flat then fold it then squeeze it then fold it......... i saw the guys with the meat grinder. i love that idea. 



budforever - yes, please find me an ice machine. i use about 100 lbs at a time. to find a machine that can put out that volume is rather expensive. i've been trying to find a used one from a restaurant. 







my buddy stopped by last night and gave me some more work. he would have otherwise thrown this in the garbage.  i'll go thru it all and pick out all the fan leaves for compost. this is one of the rare times where my wife actually helps. she likes to search for lost nuggets in the trim. 



hindu skunk -


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 1, 2008)

Please do not press your wet resin. You need to absorb the water out of the wet resin by placing the bag with the wet resin on a shami, or a stack of paper towles. Then place your wet resin on a drying screen (as you see in the photo) to properly dry, never press your resin while it is still wet. Water will be trapped inside your resin and will never properly dry. It will mold after time, guranteed, plus you are selling water to your customers. Not good.

Dry powdered resin is worth more to the customer, the customer can always press it there self when they want. Resin powder burns easier.

The meat grinder extrusion press was our idea. The resin powder was dried properly using the shami method and then left to completly dry for a minimum of 7 days on a drying rack before it was extrusion pressed using a comercial meat grinder
This was an experiment and I would not use it again.

You can always make your own ice, buy filling ziplock bags full of water and placing them in the freezer the night before. Then all you have to do is break up the ice with a hammer. You can actually stack alot of bags full of water in a normal kitchen freezer.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## budforever442200 (Mar 1, 2008)

"You can always make your own ice, buy filling ziplock bags full of water and placing them in the freezer the night before. Then all you have to do is break up the ice with a hammer. You can actually stack alot of bags full of water in a normal kitchen freezer."


Yes... that is soooo smart! im doing it right now! Thanks Aqua lab tech! that added with the ice i buy will mabey be enough!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 2, 2008)

fdd-- look on craigslist for an icemaker=) And that Hindu Skunk trim looks like the 6oz sitting in my cupboard waiting for me to make hash still.. Damn I think Im going to some some hindu skunk now that sounds yummmmy...=)


----------



## mountainSpliff (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. What did you use to emboss the fdd logo? Looks wicked.


----------



## Dats (Mar 3, 2008)

Those Brute Rubbermaid trash cans are the best cans on the market. For trash or hash.


----------



## Dats (Mar 3, 2008)

mountainSpliff said:


> Thanks for all the info. What did you use to emboss the fdd logo? Looks wicked.


 This is just a guess, but I would say he has a set of metal letter stamps. I have some I use for stamping stuff in metal. I weld custom Jeep bumpers and parts and I stamp letters in the parts so its easier for customers to put together my parts.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 5, 2008)

what a baddass *points at fdd


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice work fdd...how much ice per load?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 5, 2008)

So FDD quick question for ya.. What would you say get like per oz of shake or such how many grams of hash??? Im contemplating making hash or butter with this 5-6ozs I have of nice trimmings from the last two crops=)


----------



## tckfui (Mar 5, 2008)

I think I rememeber him saying about a gram of hash for every 10 grams of shake


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmm not too bad..


----------



## smokin up tha cali (Mar 5, 2008)

so fdd, is that hash you make like REALLY bomb? so how long would a gram size chunk last you? you said its A+


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

i used 60 pounds of ice to get started then added more as needed. used 100 pounds total for 1 run. i get 10%+ back when using good bud trim. a gram lasts me a looooong time. i don't smoke a whole lot of it because it always lays me out. i smoke it once or twice a week in the late evenings. usually 3 or 4 hits outta the bubbler and i'm good.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 5, 2008)

sweet thanks for the info... I might be borrowing cali's bubble bags=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

would you look at this?


----------



## Jetson (Mar 6, 2008)

looks like a dessert


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 6, 2008)

i bet it tastes like one too


----------



## apasunee (Mar 7, 2008)

does that bubble hash taste like the same hash from back in the day like the lebanese blond and the black hash from the 70s or does it have that distinct green taste like finger hash??????????................


fdd2blk said:


> would you look at this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heruk (Mar 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 'bout as hard as doing a load of laundry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

apasunee said:


> does that bubble hash taste like the same hash from back in the day like the lebanese blond and the black hash from the 70s or does it have that distinct green taste like finger hash??????????................



it tastes like the weed it was made out of.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

FDD I met up with Cali earlier... 

Santa Berry is the fucking shit!!!! Im about to pack another bowl in the bong!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 7, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> FDD I met up with Cali earlier...
> 
> Santa Berry is the fucking shit!!!! Im about to pack another bowl in the bong!!!



thank you.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

Anytime you are the man and that stuff is great Im hoiping my current crop comes out half as nice=)


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 7, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Anytime you are the man and that stuff is great Im hoiping my current crop comes out half as nice=)


wanna shoot some my way


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 7, 2008)

hahahaha i think everybody needs a little santa berry in there lives'


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahaha i think everybody needs a little santa berry in there lives'


need a lil santa in da bong


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

just finished another load while watchinf supercross on Speed channel


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 7, 2008)

If you could afford one of those meat freezers like some people keep in their garage you can make your own ice in pouches.

probably fit up to 200lbs of ice in some of those freezers.


----------



## Heavy Smoker (Mar 9, 2008)

great thread


----------



## Helva (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you grow for a clinic because thats what I want to do or own a clinic. Can you tell me how to open or grow for one?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

um ok so lets just say that Im smoking some of FDD's hash right now and Im fucking tore back FDD is the fucking hash king!!!! thanks again FDD!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> um ok so lets just say that Im smoking some of FDD's hash right now and Im fucking tore back FDD is the fucking hash king!!!! thanks again FDD!!!!!



my pleasure.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 12, 2008)

i just smoked some bubba kush bubble from some club in cali...

shits got me twisted... and i smoke it like 2 hours ago... now i'm just relaxed... and still high high high=]


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

So Im eatimng quesadillas, taking bong rips of FDD's Dream Goddess and pipe loads of FDD's bubble.. Yeah life is good I think Im going to bed early tonight.. Ok I need to make another quesadilla.. GF is outta town and not here to cook for me.. LOL jk


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 12, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> So Im eatimng quesadillas, taking bong rips of FDD's Dream Goddess and pipe loads of FDD's bubble.. Yeah life is good I think Im going to bed early tonight.. Ok I need to make another quesadilla.. GF is outta town and not here to cook for me.. LOL jk



aren't you smoking hijack?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

Im switching back and forth between, Hijack, Dream Goddess and some Warlock actually oh and next will be that indoor Hydroponic Hindu Skunk=).. Im a fucking pothead


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

the asian hookers should be here in 30minutes... JK


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Please do not press your wet resin. You need to absorb the water out of the wet resin by placing the bag with the wet resin on a shami, or a stack of paper towles. Then place your wet resin on a drying screen (as you see in the photo) to properly dry, never press your resin while it is still wet. Water will be trapped inside your resin and will never properly dry. It will mold after time, guranteed, plus you are selling water to your customers. Not good.
> 
> Dry powdered resin is worth more to the customer, the customer can always press it there self when they want. Resin powder burns easier.
> 
> ...



the compassion center i vend to loves my hash. they actually charge 5 dollars more a gram for it. they want it formed into gooey balls. the powdered hash/keif sells for half the price. how do i dry it yet still form it into gooey balls? i've tried drying it and it turns into hard rocks. then i have to grind it and hot press it. this turns into a lot of extra work. looking for a way around this. i do find that if i store my hash in a sealed container it will start to form mildew on the surface. i solved this by simply storing in a breathable container or the freezer. once again i'm looking to avoid this while still maintaining my gooey balls.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey fdd this is a great post as I luv creativity. Few querstions just so I follow how this went down. The bag you put the leaves in is to hold the plant matter right.The ice in the washer is the agitator correct? The drain hose dumps the the risne water which has the trichs in it into the 5 gallon buckets then you use bubble bags to filter the water in the buckets to get the actual hash.Did I follow right?? Got any secret cali locations to get cheap bubble bag sets as I need one but I like low prices lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the compassion center i vend to loves my hash. once again i'm looking to avoid this while still maintaining my gooey balls.


 
Everyone loves FDDs goeey balls ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!


thats gross good thing we're talking about hash


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Hey fdd this is a great post as I luv creativity. Few querstions just so I follow how this went down. The bag you put the leaves in is to hold the plant matter right.The ice in the washer is the agitator correct? The drain hose dumps the the risne water which has the trichs in it into the 5 gallon buckets then you use bubble bags to filter the water in the buckets to get the actual hash.Did I follow right?? Got any secret cali locations to get cheap bubble bag sets as I need one but I like low prices lol



you got it. the ice also freezes the trichs. when the thrichs are cold the break off the stalks. when you remove the washed trim and take it out of the zipper bag you can still see all the stalks on it. looking under maginification you will see they are all missing their heads. it's pretty cool.



aqua labs sells the zipper bags for insanely low prices..........Aqua Lab Technologies



and i got some of my bags from west coast. these bags are VERY sturdy...... Shwagg Bagg extraction kits



don't let the prices of bubble bags discourage you. with good bud trim i get back 10% + of what i put in. an ounce of bud trim will yield 3 grams. it sells for 30 dollars a gram here. my buddy gave me his trim from a 2lb crop and i got about 40 grams of very good hash. that in itself paid for everything. 

there are tricks and techniques to work out but once you get it down..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> thats gross good thing we're talking about hash



are we though?


----------



## DaveM (Mar 13, 2008)

This thread just made me miss Trial and Retribution 

great reading thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 13, 2008)

One more quick question.Have you had to take the empty hose off yet and clean all the stuck trichs caught in the grooves during the drains? lol


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

I volunteer=)...if I can keep the trich's of course


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a little leaf in my hash.. Hmmm tastes soo gooooooood....


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 14, 2008)

WHat the fuck.....im so jealous of you guys hanging out...trading smoke....smoking together....growing together....



Oh....and that hash looks good man hahahaha


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

good... Its grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

hey fdd if you still check this would you tell me what yyou need to make hash in washing machine do you need the 20 gal bubble bags or something else?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hey fdd if you still check this would you tell me what yyou need to make hash in washing machine do you need the 20 gal bubble bags or something else?


i use the 5 gallon bubble bags and 2 large zipper bags from aqua labs.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i read a little more and i think you probably answer all my questions


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

but how much trim would you say you need to even bother with a washingmachine vs just bags and bucket?


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

alright lemme run down what iu think your saying even though i know its been gone over 
you gotta get some of those zipper bags whatever micron they are fill with buddha then fill washing machine with ice and set it on the cold cycle and let that water anbd ice do the agitation for you 

then you disconnect the drain from the pipe or whatever and have it drain into your buckets 

then dump that water through your bubble bags and do that for each bucket

if thats the case thanks man this sounds easy as fuck


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> but how much trim would you say you need to even bother with a washingmachine vs just bags and bucket?



you need pounds.

you can do a couple of ounces of trim in the one gallon bags but i would get the 5's because they have more room inside to work with and they drain faster. the trichs tend to clog the screens of the bags so you have to spank the bottoms of the bags lightly to get them to drain faster. a small batch of trim in 5 gallon bags would take about 250 grams of trim using just buckets and a spoon.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet. I saw this same method in Jorge Cervantes book Marijuana Horticulture Medical Grower Bible. I am glad to see someone has tried it and it actually works well. I am going to try the ice-o-later method using a ice cream machine since my harvest is going to be a lot less than yours is. Do you know how much leaf you use vs how much hash you get?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Sweet. I saw this same method in Jorge Cervantes book Marijuana Horticulture Medical Grower Bible. I am glad to see someone has tried it and it actually works well. I am going to try the ice-o-later method using a ice cream machine since my harvest is going to be a lot less than yours is. Do you know how much leaf you use vs how much hash you get?


100 gets you 10.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 100 gets you 10.


whats the max you have done


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> whats the max you have done



in what? i use machines for mixing so it's hard to say. with a machine i can go up to 2000 grams of trim at a time.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> in what? i use machines for mixing so it's hard to say. with a machine i can go up to 2000 grams of trim at a time.


2000g's a load!dam so you would average around 200g's of hash from one load..i think my max was like 30g's lol thats lightweight compared to yours.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> 2000g's a load!dam so you would average around 200g's of hash from one load..i think my max was like 30g's lol thats lightweight compared to yours.



using the bubblator machine i could get about 20 - 30 grams at a time. i've only done 1 run in the full sized washer so far but i got over 100 grams.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> using the bubblator machine i could get about 20 - 30 grams at a time. i've only done 1 run in the full sized washer so far but i got over 100 grams.


i think this year im saving lots of trim and getting a washer


----------



## Rudy18 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you grind up the trim? I think that Jorge Cervantes guy did when he did his, dont know but i thought you might get more yield doing that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Rudy18 said:


> Do you grind up the trim? I think that Jorge Cervantes guy did when he did his, dont know but i thought you might get more yield doing that.



no, do not grind your trim. you will end up with ground plant matter in your hash. the trick is to be as gentle as possible with the trim. once you start breaking down the actual plant matter you contaminate your final product.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 14, 2008)

ahh fuck I cant use mine for hash I ground mine all up..argh..I'll make butter I guess..I've been smoking hash all day you guys inspired me=) My chick showed up and was like..Sooo what have you done Im like well...Smoked some hash and some more and watched some movies=)


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> no, do not grind your trim. you will end up with ground plant matter in your hash. the trick is to be as gentle as possible with the trim. once you start breaking down the actual plant matter you contaminate your final product.


i think i read in a previous post of your's, that the material should be able to tear but not crumble down to keep your hash more pure.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Please do not press your wet resin. You need to absorb the water out of the wet resin by placing the bag with the wet resin on a shami, or a stack of paper towles. Then place your wet resin on a drying screen (as you see in the photo) to properly dry, never press your resin while it is still wet. Water will be trapped inside your resin and will never properly dry. It will mold after time, guranteed, plus you are selling water to your customers. Not good.
> 
> Dry powdered resin is worth more to the customer, the customer can always press it there self when they want. Resin powder burns easier.
> 
> ...


which photo? i went thru the thread again and can't find it. i'm ready to run another batch and i want to dry it properly this time. i plan on having at least 200 grams so i will need a big area to spread it out to dry. i don't have a screen that big to lay it all on. i have a wire screened strainer that came with the bubblator. i can sift it thru that to break it up into crumbs but from there i'm wondering how to dry it. i have plates and trays i can spread it out on but they trap moisture underneath. do i need to run over to the craft store and just get a big piece of screen?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 15, 2008)

Man I just smoked a big bowl or that last hash again..FDD lmk if your doing that hash this week I can give you a hand if you need I've got some time off


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> which photo? i went thru the thread again and can't find it. i'm ready to run another batch and i want to dry it properly this time. i plan on having at least 200 grams so i will need a big area to spread it out to dry. i don't have a screen that big to lay it all on. i have a wire screened strainer that came with the bubblator. i can sift it thru that to break it up into crumbs but from there i'm wondering how to dry it. i have plates and trays i can spread it out on but they trap moisture underneath. do i need to run over to the craft store and just get a big piece of screen?


Check out the first photo, in my other posts, the big thing with the yellow screens!!!
That photo has everything you need in it.

Here is a link to by the proper drying rack that will be plenty for you.
Screen Frame Rack w/ 20 Slots - Aluminum

Below are some more photos of some drying setups.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Check out the first photo, the big thing with the yellow screens!!!
> That photo has everything you need in it.
> 
> Here is a link to by the proper drying rack that will be plenty for you.
> ...


there it is. i think i saw the rack and just over looked what it was. badass is what that is. i need to invest in a roll of screen. you are correct about the mold. i either have to store mine in the freezer or an open container. if i seal it overnight it start to form mold. the club i am suppling is begging for more but i want to dry it right this time. i think it will melt nicer as well. mine bubbles but doesn't really "melt". 

funny i just started this new thread before i saw your post. note the time stamp and your posts time stamp.  .........https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/58167-i-think-i-ll-make.html#post644113


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

so once dry i was thinking of grinding it in a coffee grinder to get it nice and powdery then hand pressing it. will this work?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Check out the first photo, in my other posts, the big thing with the yellow screens!!!
> That photo has everything you need in it.
> 
> Here is a link to by the proper drying rack that will be plenty for you.
> ...



i'm scared. when i let it get too dry it gets hard like gravel and won't bind together. what do i do now? .................View attachment 86614



for some reason i can't see all your pics. 


.


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 18, 2008)

Do not be scared. This is how hash really will be, unless you have Super quality. You will need to slightly heat your hash now, to get it to press into a 50 gr bar or whatever you want to do with it.

Laminating machines also make good presses.

Or try selling it in powder form? I know the clubs want it in solid form. It is really better kept in powder form so the medical patient can do what he or she likes with it. Meaning smoke it in powder form or press it and smoke it pressed. This way is more medical friendly. In powder form you know that it is unadulterated.

Plus it will not mold as easily if sold wet. 

I do not know why you can not see my photos? Anybody else with the same problem?

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## cali-high (Mar 18, 2008)

i would lightly mist it then press it together for a final dry....

but im just making a guess im no hash professional


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually like my hash in that form. Its just harder to store vs one solid piece but some of the best hash ive had came like that. Or dulicate the piecemaker and really press the shit out of it.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 18, 2008)

i can see your photos


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 18, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> I actually like my hash in that form. Its just harder to store vs one solid piece but some of the best hash ive had came like that. Or dulicate the piecemaker and really press the shit out of it.


aqua labs take on heat seems kool take a oven bag then put hash in one corner. Dip it in warm/ hot water temp may vary. Then press


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 18, 2008)

opps quoted wrong person LOL.


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the compassion center i vend to loves my hash. they actually charge 5 dollars more a gram for it. they want it formed into gooey balls. the powdered hash/keif sells for half the price. how do i dry it yet still form it into gooey balls? i've tried drying it and it turns into hard rocks. then i have to grind it and hot press it. this turns into a lot of extra work. looking for a way around this. i do find that if i store my hash in a sealed container it will start to form mildew on the surface. i solved this by simply storing in a breathable container or the freezer. once again i'm looking to avoid this while still maintaining my gooey balls.


Wat dispensary/compassion center do you supply? Im going back to cali in a day or two and i used to have medical when i lived up there. It would be an honor if i could sample some of your work as i have always admired you as a grower and a cannsure. Please let me know so i can go!


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm scared. when i let it get too dry it gets hard like gravel and won't bind together. what do i do now? .................View attachment 86614


What iv done in the past, iv used my car to press the powder. It worked really well. And the powder was not that pure, it was sieved so is had a little bit of green in it.


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 18, 2008)

*Instructions for Using Fresh Dried Cannabis Material in Ice-water Separations.* 

You have three options in preparing your Cannabis material for Ice-Water Separation. Here are my instructions for using fresh dried cannabis material. These instructions are for using dried cannabis in trichome separation purposes only.

This process is intended for somebody with basic knowledge in Ice-water separations.

First you want to harvest the plant at the peak time. Remember your main goal in hash making is to harvest the fruit of the cannabis plant, the Resin Glands. In these instructions the goal is to not "*bruise the fruit"* until the time of smoking. 

With this process there is no settling time or squeezing/pressing of the wet resin to get the water out

*"When making ice-water trichome separations the less time your resin is in the water the better your resin will be."*

The tools I prefer to you with this system are:
1. Super quality indoor grown resin covered cannabis material.
2. 1 / 150µ silkscreen, 1 / 77µ silkscreen, and 1 / 43µ silkscreen
3. Mini-washing machine (10 to 14 liter water capacity)
4. 2 / 220µ Zipper bags with Zipcro locking strap
5. *Payload Bags PRO KIT 13 Bags*
6. 3 buckets (5gal(19L) or 32gal(80L)) depending on the size of filter bags.
7. Bath tub and shower nozzle with hose attachment 
8. Kitchen shami's and paper towels
9. 23µ silkscreen with custom feet attached on the corners. (To raise screen for air circulation)
10. Ice and water (RO preferred)
11. Plastic credit card style card
12. Stainless steel trays or bowls 

This process with the second run included should take no more than 1.5 hours. Including setup and clean-up time. Although after 24 hours or when all tools are completely dry you will need to pack and carefully store away until your next cold water trichome separation. 

*Instructions:*

1. Clean the plant before it has wilted of all the non-hash making leaves. (These can sometimes be used for cooking purposes.)
2. Hang plant upside down in a clean, low temperature, with air circulating environment. 5 to 10 days depending on area temperatures.
3. Trim all Hash making material off of plants over a 150µ silkscreen to catch all resin powder that is broken off in the manicuring process. Save resin powder in freezer to be cleaned up later with your 77µ and 43µ silkscreens.
4. Try and store all resin covered cannabis material on a stainless steel tray or bowl until its is time to make your ice-water separation. (To help collect any broken resin easily)
5. Place you filter bags in the bucket. Then add cold water until the bucket is a little over half full of water. Then add ice then your resin covered cannabis. (When using 220µ zipper filter bags for the inside of washing machines fill the 220µ zipper filter bag with ice then fill with resin covered cannabis and place in the washing machine with cold water and ice already in it)
6. If you have outdoor, dirty or small pieces of cannabis material, you can double the top screens for extra protection from contamination. Example-*220um,190um,190um,160um,160um,120um*......
7. Agitate for 6 minutes for a nice personal quality with flavor!!.(If using kitchen mixer agitate on no more than medium speed.)
8. Filter resin water through filter bags.

*9. When using a mini-washer drain the resin water into the filter bags, but at the same time grab all the bags together and pull up softly bouncing them up and down at the same time the water is draining. By the time the machine is finished draining, your bags will also be drained. (Less time resin is sitting in the water the better the quality) (Rinse machine with cold clean water to retrieve any resin that is left in the machine)
Note: total time your resin is in the water using the mini-washer on the 6-minute run is around 10-minutes and for the 30-minute run about 35-minutes.*

10. Now take your complete stack of drained bags and place them in the empty bucket.
11. Before taking the bags out from each other rinse the bag with water, because wet resin will stick to the bottom of the top bag from sitting on top of the wet resin in the bag below. (If you live where you have water with a lot of calcium you should think about using RO water.)
12. Rinse every filter bag screen individually with clean water.
13. When rinsing screens individually I prefer to do this in another empty bucket with one 160µ and one 25µ filter bag screen in the empty bucket. (Work bucket) I do this because you will force some resin through the screen when rinsing, but do not worry because it will be caught in the 25µ filter bag.
14. After rinsing each filter bag individually let the water drain out until you have nothing more than a few drops coming from the pile of resin in the bag. (Do not squeeze/press the resin; trying to get the water out, this will only bruise the resin) Do not *bruise the fruit*
15. Place the filter bag with the resin in it on a shami or stack of paper towels. To absorb all the loose water. Pick filter bag up and move to a dry spot on the shami.
16. Use a plastic credit style card to collect (harvest) the resin from the filter bag.
17. Place the wet resin on a 23µ silkscreen with little legs placed on the top four corners so you can flip it over and use the inside to dry you wet resin on.
18. Take the empty filter bag that you just harvested from and rinse all the resin caught in the screen into the "work bucket" the bucket with the 160µ and 25µ filter bags. Then hang filter bag up to dry.
19. Do this for the 120µ, 73µ, 45µ, 25µ and you will have a nice mixed pile of resin in the end. You can also filter all the resin water that was filtered once a second time through the "work bucket" the 160µ and the 25µ filter bag screens to catch any resin that was forced through the filter bag screen. Doing this step will make a higher percentage of quality resin.
20. The 160µ bag makes excellent food grade resin.
21. Go back to the 23µ drying silkscreen with all your wet resin qualities on it. Take the plastic card and break up the wet resin so it can dry evenly.
22. Take a couple of paper towels and fold them up in to a square. Then take the folded paper towels and gently press up under each pile of wet resin. From underneath the 23µ silkscreen absorbing any more loose water. Do this a few more times along with breaking up and moving around the wet resin powder until you can absorb no more loose water. (Touch paper towel if wet than do it again a little later)
23. Start second run and agitate for 30 minutes. (Follow same process.)
24. Leave your 23µ silkscreen/drying screen in a dry, dark air-circulating environment for 24 to 48 hours. If you plan on storing your resin powder then let it dry for 5 to 7 days and then place it in the freezer until wanted.

I only do one 6-minute run and one 30-minute run, in total 2 runs. With this I am satisfied with the overall quality and quantity of my Ice-water extractions. With these instructions your percentages should be around 12% to 13% on normal. Although I have made 17% and 18% often. You can process it more times, but quality and quantity will decrease greatly. 

With this method and using quality resin covered cannabis you will end up with a superior resin powder that is amber in color and can be pressed between the fingers into a thin transparent sticky piece of hashish. This piece of hashish should snap when broken.

My instructions will change with time, for I am always looking and trying new ways to improve my Ice-water extraction techniques. High-Tech Hash making is a never-ending adventure. You will always be seeking the highest quality resin you can make. With every resin making experience you will keep on progressing with knowledge.


Your other options although I do not prefer these are:

2. Using really dry cannabis material: It will have more contaminants and will not be as soft and oily.

3. Using Frozen Fresh cannabis material: when using frozen fresh cannabis material you will more than likely end up with a white clump of resin that will never feel like it has dried completely. And will crumble at the touch. Never sticking together properly.

This is just my opinion from my own experiences.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

Now Thas Customer Service!!!!

FUCKING Rep!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> aqua labs take on heat seems kool take a oven bag then put hash in one corner. Dip it in warm/ hot water temp may vary. Then press



you're a fucking genius.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

i think i see all the pics. how long do it let it dry. several days? you've been extremely helpful. i have a good idea you don't put out your product for profit. i've used them twice now and am still amazed at the quality. i did a little hype for ya. .......YouTube - washin' the weed - part 2


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

WOWOWOWOW!!!!

let me find out FDD is a hype man on the low!!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're a fucking genius.


its an honor


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!!!
> 
> let me find out FDD is a hype man on the low!!!




here's there bags......SMALL Filter Bag with ZLS (50-100 gr capacity)

here's the other guys.......:: Bubble Bags :: Bubble Now Screen Bag




that's for the small bags. i have the larger ones. aqua labs bags have big fat plastic zippers with velcro locking tabs and the seams are stitched better than my jeans.  i give 'em 4 outta 4


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont know if you read the comment in the other thread but you have to use heat to press the hash...dont you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I dont know if you read the comment in the other thread but you have to use heat to press the hash...dont you?



i never have.  i want to avoid that. it's a lot of work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

i just checked it. it feels dry to the touch. feels crumbly. i can take a small pinch between my fingers and it works together pretty good. takes a minute to soften up but it worked. it still had water in it though. i would assume it will take a day or 2 to fully dry.


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just checked it. it feels dry to the touch. feels crumbly. i can take a small pinch between my fingers and it works together pretty good. takes a minute to soften up but it worked. it still had water in it though. i would assume it will take a day or 2 to fully dry.


To properly process and dry your water-hash it starts with the plant material. You want the resin to be finished at the peak time on the plant. Then the resin needs to cure and dry after harvested while still on the plant. Usually about 2 weeks to a month is a good drying time for your plant material. This gives the resin time to dry and cure while still on the plant. Before being separated. When separating wet resin from wet plant material you final resin will always feel wet. If your plant material is to dry then you will get a lot of contamination from the plant material breaking down. Also remember any plant material not covered with resin will break down fast. So try and avoid any plant matter without resin on it. It will just take up weight and space and cuase your final hash to be less quality.

While processing your water hash, be careful to never squeeze the hash while it is wet. When pulling your bags, always rinse the wet resin to the middle of the bag with fresh clean water (RO preferred) let them drain until you have a drip of water. Then place the bag with the resin in the middle of the screen on top of a kitchen shami or stack or paper towels. This will absorb the water from your resin. Pick the bag up and place on a dry surface until you have aborb all the loose water. Then harvest the resin with a plastic card and place on a drying screen. 

Now you can take another couple of pieces of paper towel and fold them and push up from underneath the screen to absorb anymore loose water. Now you can take the card and start to break up the resin. It will not break up easily at first. You need to keep absorbing the water and break it up into powder over the first 3 to 4 hours. If you wait to long it will be to hard to break up.

Let it dry for 7 days before pressing it to take to the clubs or storing it. The freezer works good for storage.

After pressing yourself a patty of hash, the hash should snap apart makng a noise, not tear apart. This is how you can tell if it is dried properly.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> To properly process and dry your water-hash it starts with the plant material. You want the resin to be finished at the peak time on the plant. Then the resin needs to cure and dry after harvested while still on the plant. Usually about 2 weeks to a month is a good drying time for your plant material. This gives the resin time to dry and cure while still on the plant. Before being separated. When separating wet resin from wet plant material you final resin will always feel wet. If your plant material is to dry then you will get a lot of contamination from the plant material breaking down. Also remember any plant material not covered with resin will break down fast. So try and avoid any plant matter without resin on it. It will just take up weight and space and cuase your final hash to be less quality.
> 
> While processing your water hash, be careful to never squeeze the hash while it is wet. When pulling your bags, always rinse the wet resin to the middle of the bag with fresh clean water (RO preferred) let them drain until you have a drip of water. Then place the bag with the resin in the middle of the screen on top of a kitchen shami or stack or paper towels. This will absorb the water from your resin. Pick the bag up and place on a dry surface until you have aborb all the loose water. Then harvest the resin with a plastic card and place on a drying screen.
> 
> ...


it's looking really good. i have it sifted out to where it looks like heavy sand. it is drying nicely. i worked a small ball together last night. it is now nice and hard (the samll ball). i dug in my thumbnail and try to "pull" a piece off, it "snapped". i then flattened the piece that broke off and placed it in my pipe. IT BUBBLES!! like i said from the beginning.....you guys rock. come to sonoma county and my door is open for you. anytime. 

i have a heating pad i use for my clones. i placed it on my table with a towel over it then a big piece of clean tempered glass over that. i am attempting to create a "hot table" that i can use to work my hash on. i prefer to hand form it as opposed to pressing it with tools. i will keep everyone updated on this technique.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's looking really good. i have it sifted out to where it looks like heavy sand. it is drying nicely. i worked a small ball together last night. it is now nice and hard (the samll ball). i dug in my thumbnail and try to "pull" a piece off, it "snapped". i then flattened the piece that broke off and placed it in my pipe. IT BUBBLES!! like i said from the beginning.....you guys rock. come to sonoma county and my door is open for you. anytime.
> 
> i have a heating pad i use for my clones. i placed it on my table with a towel over it then a big piece of clean tempered glass over that. i am attempting to create a "hot table" that i can use to work my hash on. i prefer to hand form it as opposed to pressing it with tools. i will keep everyone updated on this technique.


That sounds like a really good Idea and im thinking its gonna work. 

Ive only made hash twice now and in small quantities though


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

i had a HUGE post all type out. i loaded a bunch of pics. closed the wrong window and it all went away.



i heated a big light bulb and pressed it on top of a pile of dry crumbs on glass with a heating pad and towel under it. it worked great. the bulb was cool enough to keep on my forearm, my wife called it "baby bottle warm". then i held my hands over my heater as i worked it all together. it turned out beautiful. it "snaps when i bend it. it is brittle yet pliable. it rattles against the glass but bends if you go very slow or rub it. i will continue to do this in the future. thank you once again aqua labs, you changed my methods for the better. 

View attachment 87368 View attachment 87369


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i had a HUGE post all type out. i loaded a bunch of pics. closed the wrong window and it all went away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nice work FDD2, Looks like you have some really nice quality there.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Nice work FDD2, Looks like you have some really nice quality there.
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech



thanks to you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Nice work FDD2, Looks like you have some really nice quality there.
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech




i'm going to take a moment to thank/blame you now. i've been smoking a lot of hash since we spoke about my usage. you've got me smoking it with my coffee in the morning. i like making little discs and watching them bubble away. good stuff my friend, good stuff.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah I have to agree with this=) I don't seem to like bud anymore only hash..=) I'm smoking some right now actually and started my day in monterey yesterday with a big bowl of hash =)


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Mar 25, 2008)

Any of you guys used the alcohol method? If so any hints or tips would be much appreciated.

Klunk


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm smoking bubble hash.......


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 25, 2008)

I smoked all my FDD hash=) that wa some good shit Im smoking Caligrowns now=) I got a cool new hash pipe also in Santa Cruz yesterday-=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 26, 2008)

i've been carving on this all week.......


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks scrumptious. The only thing that could possibly improve it, in my opinion, would be to make a stamp to get one side of the bricks to look like this:







FDD! lol. 

I take it this is not to be done in one's primary washer? OxyClean not being a desirable additive etc. 

Did the ice cream maker method yield similar quality for anyone , if in smaller quantities? My folks have been looking to chuck their Cuisinart for a while but at the time I didn't think I wanted it cluttering up my pantry either.

Edit: Upon further consideration, I'm thinking about springing for one of these:
Amazon.com: Haier HLP21E Portable 6-3/5-Pound 1-1/5-Cubic-Foot Compact Pulsator Washing Machine with Stainless-Steel Tub: Kitchen & Dining
(cheaper link: Haier 6.6 Lbs. Pulsator Washer with Stainless Steel Tub ) 

or something similar. Seems like a good compromise. Pic of one set up in a bathroom:








That should work, right?


Oh, yeah. WTF is up with the 'tunafish' tag?


----------



## bozley2g (Mar 27, 2008)

That would work man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

any type of washer should work. you want to be as gentle as possible. the trichs "break" off easily when cold. they just need to be rinsed out of the leaf matter. it's the over stirring that causes poor quality hash. if it's green it's contaminated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

tunafish: Tuna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 27, 2008)

They now make a much larger 20 gallon version of what you used to have FDD

Cold Water Hash Extraction from Bubblebag.com

Its $325 though


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> They now make a much larger 20 gallon version of what you used to have FDD
> 
> Cold Water Hash Extraction from Bubblebag.com
> 
> Its $325 though



i saw that. i paid $350 for my brand new kenmore.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw that. i paid $350 for my brand new kenmore.


hahahahaha i love it!

now that is winning!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahahahaha i love it!
> 
> now that is winning!!!!


if you want to make money, put out a "pot" product. it could be anything but if you can relate it to marijuana in ANY way you can charge three times the price. 
my kenmore....i mean "industrial sized" hash machine should run about a 1000 dollars.

take off the kenmore and put fdd on it........millionaire.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2008)

most definitely.


think hydro shops....the pumps and drain fittings and such.... ducting, etc etc

people fail to realize its at the local homedepot & lowes


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you want to make money, put out a "pot" product. it could be anything but if you can relate it to marijuana in ANY way you can charge three times the price.
> my kenmore....i mean "industrial sized" hash machine should run about a 1000 dollars.
> 
> take off the kenmore and put fdd on it........millionaire.


This is very true. It's like sneaking popcorn into a movie theater, except you are the movie theater.

I wish i could make hash like that.


----------



## GoodFriend (Mar 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> most definitely.
> 
> 
> think hydro shops....t*he pumps and drain fittings and such.... ducting, etc etc
> ...


like the vinyl tubing... whoops! i mean "air pump hose" i picked up from Ace hardware =p

i think it cost me 27cents/foot i think... hella lot cheaper than at a hydro or pet store


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 29, 2008)

i took the compassion center 81 grams today. they are going to use some to make "hash tubes". they roll out 4 gram slabs to use as a rolling paper. then they roll up some top self herb within the hash tube. they sell these for 110 dollars. i bought one once and, well, that's a whole other thread.........https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html




i'm working on my chunk. i'm getting pretty far for smoking on it alone.


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW, i would love to try one of those 110$ hash joints. That is killer.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 29, 2008)

That is an awesome idea. 



Hmmmm. That makes me think about making some kind of thai stick, but with hash oil rather than opium.


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 30, 2008)

We used to take opium and roll it into thin strips about 5in long and put it in the middle of a blunt with some weed. I know that will [email protected] you up.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i took the compassion center 81 grams today. they are going to use some to make "hash tubes". they roll out 4 gram slabs to use as a rolling paper. then they roll up some top self herb within the hash tube. they sell these for 110 dollars. i bought one once and, well, that's a whole other thread.........https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html
> 
> 
> YAo dude I sooooo hope you have some carvings of that shit for me, er I mean save some for me
> ...



Ahhhh DAMN dude.....please save some of that for myself, along with the honey oil and everything else you have


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Mar 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if you want to make money, put out a "pot" product. it could be anything but if you can relate it to marijuana in ANY way you can charge three times the price.
> my kenmore....i mean "industrial sized" hash machine should run about a 1000 dollars.
> 
> take off the kenmore and put fdd on it........millionaire.



Partner up with Kenmore and make a Real Industrial Cold Water Trichome Separation Machine and your on the way...........

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## kochab (Apr 1, 2008)

they did something about this in hightimes. some guy with a green house makes all his hash trough a washing machine.
its actually been done alot over the years because it works so well when you have large amounts of trim to make hash from relatively easy. I mean come on can you imagine filtering all that trim by hand through bubble bags? that shit would suck im sure.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

I've help maintain modest closet grows for which that little portable unit would have been just perfect. You still get about a trash compactor sized bag of trim from a grow that size, and if the grow is rotating it could stack up fairly quickly. 

/covet


----------



## kochab (Apr 1, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> I've help maintain modest closet grows for which that little portable unit would have been just perfect. You still get about a trash compactor sized bag of trim from a grow that size, and if the grow is rotating it could stack up fairly quickly.
> 
> /covet



portable what???? were talking about making hash with a washing machine.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 1, 2008)

Portable washer, for apartments w/o one built in. Read through the thread. I linked an image a page or two back.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's ready to go.
> 
> i've kept it in the freezer for months.


 dude idk if it mean anything to ya but the frezzer will destroy thc idk how but i read that the frost or what ever happens breaks the heads and shit like that


----------



## tckfui (Oct 1, 2008)

I think you misread it, or were misinformed. freezing thc does not kill it, it does however make the stalks more brittle which makes it easier to separate the capitate stalked trichroms from the plant material.


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 1, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I think you misread it, or were misinformed. freezing thc does not kill it, it does however make the stalks more brittle which makes it easier to separate the capitate stalked trichroms from the plant material.


 Indeed, the heads get brittle and will break off easily when cold. Thats why I put my trim in the freezer a couple of hours before they go into my bubblebags.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude idk if it mean anything to ya but the frezzer will destroy thc idk how but i read that the frost or what ever happens breaks the heads and shit like that



yep, smoked that whole chunk and not even a buzz. 


just kidding.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 1, 2008)

Isn't it hillarious when someone bring back a 6 month old thread with a comment that is completely out of the ballpark

If you've ever looked into making hash, you'd know about freezing/ice in bubblebags.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone that wants to learn how to make hash, go pick up the new issue of SKUNK magazine - i think the title is Dont Fear The Reaping - the harvest issue. Its volume 4 issue 6. on page 57 there is a step by step EASY ass way to make hash from your leftover clippings. Its a must read for anyone interested in doing this, seriously.

n Fdd, i gotta say man, those are ALOT of clippings, n the washing machine is a fuckin genius way to do that shit.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah no shit ice and water threw those silk screens or whatever they are i know about bubble hash but being permently in a freezer i read will cause damage to crystals and so i brought it back up ur point


----------



## DopeFeen (Oct 1, 2008)

is there any other screen bags like those that arent the bubble bags that cost more then i want to spend on them?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 1, 2008)

My point is the freezer is probably the best place to put your clippings if you're going to make hash outta it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

DopeFeen said:


> is there any other screen bags like those that arent the bubble bags that cost more then i want to spend on them?


Yup, i use these. bubble hash, Home Garden items on eBay.com


----------



## tnrtinr (Oct 1, 2008)

FDD - You gotta make a Tootsie Roll!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

tnrtinr said:


> FDD - You gotta make a Tootsie Roll!



good way to carry it traveling.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 1, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> My point is the freezer is probably the best place to put your clippings if you're going to make hash outta it


 if the weed was wet i would but when drie if u freeze it it just crumbles to a dust and i dont use bubblebags to make bubble hash i use a biffrent method


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

say i harvested a qp of bcww how much bubble hash will i get if i use the 8 bag bubble bag set up????...i mean actual quality bud not trim..thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

littlegrower2004 said:


> say i harvested a qp of bcww how much bubble hash will i get if i use the 8 bag bubble bag set up????...i mean actual quality bud not trim..thanks



112 grams should yield between 10 and 15 grams if it's all bud.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

is that all the bags combined or in the final bag i should get that much?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

littlegrower2004 said:


> is that all the bags combined or in the final bag i should get that much?


all together.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 2, 2008)

damn so not even really worth it seems like....how many plants would produce enough trim to make that amount would u say?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2008)

THis is great thanks for all the good info both FDD, for starting the thread, and to Auqalabs for joining, and having so much info. Thanks guys, you make it possible forthe rest of us to figure this shit out!! rep+


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> THis is great thanks for all the good info both FDD, for starting the thread, and to Auqalabs for joining, and having so much info. Thanks guys, you make it possible forthe rest of us to figure this shit out!! rep+


glad i could help.


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel like a total goob here, but I have been thinking.....is it a good idea to use a pair of womans' stockings or pantyhose for the *real *small trich's??

I figure its a bad idea, I just thought it would be okay....so not a single drop would be wasted......

whats everyone thoughts on it????

Thanks,

BW


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> I feel like a total goob here, but I have been thinking.....is it a good idea to use a pair of womans' stockings or pantyhose for the *real *small trich's??
> 
> I figure its a bad idea, I just thought it would be okay....so not a single drop would be wasted......
> 
> ...


the holes in pantyhose are really big. i think you would lose most of the good trichs.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 3, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> I feel like a total goob here, but I have been thinking.....is it a good idea to use a pair of womans' stockings or pantyhose for the *real *small trich's??
> 
> I figure its a bad idea, I just thought it would be okay....so not a single drop would be wasted......
> 
> ...


They will work, buy most likely you will still get some green in it,so unless you want pure as can be hash then yea they will work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

trcihs go thru pantyhose. i stretch them over pringles cans full of trim and shake over a mirror to make kief.


----------



## larry.lurkhard (Oct 3, 2008)

mmmm... sa-all-tty kief.


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Oct 3, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> They will work, buy most likely you will still get some green in it,so unless you want pure as can be hash then yea they will work.


I am sorry that I didn't elaborate more originally......What I meant T0k3, was to use a pair of stockings/pantyhose/nylons to do a 2nd pass of the "resin water" (can't you tell I am n00b haha) to catch the *real* small trich's that were left over from the first pass......

Thank you, T0k3 and FDD....cleared that up for me....

Buddy


----------



## Kdubble101 (Oct 3, 2008)

F-n incredible!


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 4, 2008)

how much did you end up with? Any ending pics??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

Mattplusness said:


> how much did you end up with? Any ending pics??


it never ends.


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it never ends.


best answer ever.


----------



## Alpine farmer (Oct 4, 2008)

fdd your fucking crazy.


----------



## ontariogrower (Oct 4, 2008)

water question did use the same water over and over untill it got clear or what do you mean you kept going untill the water got clear


----------



## vanbuilder2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Do grind your stems for hash? Do you use all buds, shake, fan leaves? I read this thread untill about 11 and just thought I would hope to get an answer. Cool threead though. Fudge is the best


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

ontariogrower said:


> water question did use the same water over and over untill it got clear or what do you mean you kept going untill the water got clear


i use fresh clean water each time. throwing out the old each time, after it is screened. 





vanbuilder2 said:


> Do grind your stems for hash? Do you use all buds, shake, fan leaves? I read this thread untill about 11 and just thought I would hope to get an answer. Cool threead though. Fudge is the best




only bud leaves and buds.


----------



## ontariogrower (Oct 5, 2008)

how many times did you wash befor you got clear water


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 5, 2008)

ontariogrower said:


> how many times did you wash befor you got clear water


3 times.


----------



## Multan (Nov 5, 2008)

hows the washing machine been treating you with all the trimmings you've been getting from your outdoor harvest!?

i must give it up to you...you have effectively increased the production and utility of producing hash.

excellent for the individual grower who has a shit load of trim.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 6, 2008)

Multan said:


> hows the washing machine been treating you with all the trimmings you've been getting from your outdoor harvest!?
> 
> i must give it up to you...you have effectively increased the production and utility of producing hash.
> 
> excellent for the individual grower who has a shit load of trim.


I think he got his inspiration from the aqua labs version but who knows he may drop a fdd version


----------



## potpimp (Nov 6, 2008)

Man, this is the shit right here!! I can't wait for my next grow to finish so I can do this. I gave all my shake away last grow. You are, once again, THE MAN, FDD.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 7, 2008)

I think you could just lay one these next to the hash and it would suck out all the excess moisture in less than 30 seconds. You wouldn't even have to actually touch it!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Nov 7, 2008)

hahah i love that sham wow!!!


----------



## trapper (Nov 7, 2008)

great thread,its my next adventure,just tried the honey oil,now it will be the bubble hash.what was your washer set too a gentle agitation and how long was each load in the washer. i read the whole thing just now but i cant remember those 2 points.


----------



## eatAstar (Nov 7, 2008)

sham...WOOOW!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I have been using the ShamWOW for 3 years now. Good product.
> Works great when making Water Hash.
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


gonna have to get me a few.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 24, 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xare (Nov 25, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Hey fdd2blk, After many years of using the 32 gallon bags we figure out that using the 5 gallon bags in the 32 gallon trash can works the best. You think you were tired after pulling on the 5 gallon bags wait and try and lift 20 to 32 gallons of water in a 32 gallon bag over and over.
> If you are using the washing machine you can easily fill the 5 gallon bags sitting in a 32 gallon trash can. Once the bags get full turn off the machine and shake you bags until the water has drained into the 32 gallon trash can. Do this over and over until the machine is empty. If you have a helper running the machine and hose and you shake the bags and the same time the water is draining then it will go very fast. You and the helper can take turns at this. If you 32 gallon bucket gets full of water then you simply remove the lid with the 5 gallon bucket and bags and place it on another empty 32 gallon trash can and continue.
> 
> I reccomend spending money on 2 / 32 gallon trash cans with good wheels and lids. Rubbermaid preferred. Custom fitting the lids to fit 5 gallon paint buckets.
> ...



I've scaled down this idea for my uses.

I have a set of the 1 gallon bubble bags and doing only 2 ounces per run can be a bit slow if you have alot of trim. 

To speed the process up I was using a 5 gallon bucket and passing the mix through the bags with the help of another person. But after reading this post ive built myself a little rig up so that I can do it solo. 

I took a 2 gallon plastic pail and drilled out some holes in the bottom instead of cutting out a circle in the bottom. 

Then I took a lid that fits a 5 gallon bucket and cut out the center so that 2 gallon pail would fit in the center nice and snug.

Using this setup I can pass a big bucket of mix through the small 1 gallon bubble bags and it drains into another 5 gallon bucket. 

I use a Kitchen Aid to Mix


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2008)

Subscriiiiibed!I need step by step illustrated instructions like this!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 13, 2008)

very nice job man, mass produced high quality perfection, nothing less than amazing great job fdd


----------



## marchold (Dec 13, 2008)

subscribe... I am a hash maker too.


----------



## andyman (Dec 13, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Partner up with Kenmore and make a Real Industrial Cold Water Trichome Separation Machine and your on the way...........
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


 Kenmore doesnt actually make those washers. Whirlpool makes that style direct drive washer. They just slap there name on it and sell it. My front load Kenmore is made by Frigidaire for kenmore. Can I use my front load to do this? Also do I need to flush it with something first?
thanks for your time


----------



## andyman (Dec 13, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> dude idk if it mean anything to ya but the frezzer will destroy thc idk how but i read that the frost or what ever happens breaks the heads and shit like that


nice pic


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2008)

andyman said:


> Kenmore doesnt actually make those washers. Whirlpool makes that style direct drive washer. They just slap there name on it and sell it. My front load Kenmore is made by Frigidaire for kenmore. Can I use my front load to do this? Also do I need to flush it with something first?
> thanks for your time



NEVER use a used machine to make hash. unless it's was used to make hash. 

i think a front loader would work.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought me a set of five 5 gal bubble hash bags last week!! yipeeee.


----------



## hectorius (Dec 14, 2008)

i got the bigger bags i use in garbage can bins with fresh trim and a drill with paint mixer long bit, and my hash is black and gooey like plaedoo


----------



## ANC (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you guys actualy prefer the hash?
I tried many types, and I can't say I ever developed a taste for it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2008)

ANC said:


> Do you guys actualy prefer the hash?
> I tried many types, and I can't say I ever developed a taste for it...


um, what???   

the stuff is like candy.


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> um, what???
> 
> the stuff is like candy.


Very rich candy that is


----------



## Xare (Dec 15, 2008)

If I was focusing on taste only, I would go to the candy store ;p

Hash gets you HIGH, and its Clean smoke. 

Actually alot the Terpenoids have been washed out with the water, they are what gives dope its flavor.

Terpenoids are water soluble. So ya Water hash does not have as strong of a flavor as say Dry Sift hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2008)

Xare said:


> If I was focusing on taste only, I would go to the candy store ;p
> 
> Hash gets you HIGH, and its Clean smoke.
> 
> ...


well since you have some in front of you i guess you would know. 


the only people who have EVER talked shit about my hash were people who have NOT yet smoked it. funny how that is.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well since you have some in front of you i guess you would know.
> 
> 
> the only people who have EVER talked shit about my hash were people who have NOT yet smoked it. funny how that is.



They just dont know ...............................


----------



## Xare (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an ounce of Bubble Hash right now from my own Outdoor organic grow.

So iam not talking about your bubble hash.

Its a statement about water hash in general.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2008)

Xare said:


> I have an ounce of Bubble Hash right now from my own Outdoor organic grow.
> 
> So iam not talking about your bubble hash.
> 
> Its a statement about water hash in general.






my hash smells really "hashy".


----------



## potpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Santa showed up yesterday at my place! New bubble bags and new environment controller! Now all I need is about 50 lbs of trim!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Santa showed up yesterday at my place! New bubble bags and new environment controller! Now all I need is about 50 lbs of trim!















very nice.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 16, 2008)

potpimp said:


> santa showed up yesterday at my place! New bubble bags and new environment controller! Now all i need is about 50 lbs of trim!


 
hey pipm..is that the controller you got for 100 bucks on ebay?


----------



## potpimp (Dec 16, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> hey pipm..is that the controller you got for 100 bucks on ebay?


Das da one bro! Santa in the brown suit just brought me two more 395 pumps today too. I needed one for my flower unit and I figured it might be smart to have a backup too.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Dec 16, 2008)

Stoked!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious.george (Dec 17, 2008)

fellow hash maker, subscribe...


----------



## hybrid (Dec 18, 2008)

this shit cracks me up go FDD go!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2008)

hybrid said:


> this shit cracks me up go FDD go!


i am really bored. maybe again tomorrow.


----------



## madtrapper (Dec 18, 2008)

u use at least 2 bags one or more fine meshed job for the hash ( trichomes sink in water the rest floats) and a not so fine one or two to catch the "trash" the colder the water the more easily the trichomes break free and sink into the fine screen a washing machine agitates the pot and loosens the trichomes we used to use a 5 gal. bucket and an electric mixer basically the same deal on a smaller scale I prefer to tumble my bud-trim in the "pollinator" and cold pressthe powder into 1 oz. pucks good luck PS lots of books on hash making out there it's really worth it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I love my Hash so much I wear it everywhere I go!!!
> 
> FDD when are you going to join the Hash Ballers Club, where we wear Kilos not Karats!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech




um, .........................


----------



## curious.george (Dec 22, 2008)

Funny story about wearing hash, one time after helping a friend make a big batch of hash in my ice-o-lator bag, the next day, I was next to a glass furnace, each time I got close the hash in my fingernails would vaporize and release this strong hash/weed smell.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 23, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I love my Hash so much I wear it everywhere I go!!!
> 
> FDD when are you going to join the Hash Ballers Club, where we wear Kilos not Karats!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, all I can do is laugh when I look at that pic - not because it's funny but because I'm thinking about how many thousands of people that could get totally trashed. That is a LOT of hash man!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2008)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I love my Hash so much I wear it everywhere I go!!!
> 
> FDD when are you going to join the Hash Ballers Club, where we wear Kilos not Karats!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech



yo that picture is on page 411 of "Marijuana Horticulture the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible" by Jorge Cervantes. its that you in the pic? its the same pic in the book but it has a grow room in the background.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 23, 2008)

i prefer using vector or king butane to make honey oil quick and easy. done properly no thc is wasted i have gotten 19 grams from only a seemingly small amount of trim and popcorn bud. the end product was light brown/yellow and very potent.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i prefer using vector or king butane to make honey oil quick and easy. done properly no thc is wasted i have gotten 19 grams from only a seemingly small amount of trim and popcorn bud. the end product was light brown/yellow and very potent.


you are in the wrong thread. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/67854-i-got-new-honey-pan.html#post769359

 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/64342-i-made-some-honey-today.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

today's haul. biggest single run yet. i pulled 47 grams out of one 5 gallon bucket. woop woop! 


View attachment 283597 View attachment 283598


----------



## seymourxxx (Dec 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> today's haul. biggest single run yet. i pulled 47 grams out of one 5 gallon bucket. woop woop!


Sweet mother of pearl! 

That looks deee-licious. You could just about carve a bong out of all that beautiful shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2008)

seymourxxx said:


> Sweet mother of pearl!
> 
> That looks deee-licious. You could just about carve a bong out of all that beautiful shit.


i made a bowl and spoon for some kief once, but a bong.


----------



## chronickb247 (Jan 1, 2009)

*yeah fdd you rule thanks for the awesome thread im going to attempt the same thing. and god damn i wish i was you some days!!!!!! much props!!! goodluck and stay safe bro.*


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 13, 2009)

marked !....


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 13, 2009)

sorry i got to page 10 and ran out of time, where or how did you get the zipper bags?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> sorry i got to page 10 and ran out of time, where or how did you get the zipper bags?




http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/catalog/4591d4b6-f5ab-42d4-9c92-499c2964c39a.aspx

tell him fdd sent you.


----------



## Hazmat (Jan 13, 2009)

FDD, you are like the God of RIU. How do you do it? + rep


----------



## multisonic (Jan 14, 2009)

Just read the whole thread 1-32. Amazing. Someday I hope to have the need for a washing machine dedicated to making hash! FDD. CaliGrown, and Trenton (if you're still alive) have all been very inspirational to me. Thanks and GREAT WORK


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

there's no stopping me, ............................


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the machine was hella faster than me. i had to keep shutting it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ur the man fdd


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> need ice, need ice, need ice............
> 
> 
> View attachment 74609
> ...


Thought ya said ya throw away all of yer fan leaves. Nope, I'm sure. Ya were very specific, said ALL fan leaves


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Thought ya said ya throw away all of yer fan leaves. Nope, I'm sure. Ya were very specific, said ALL fan leaves


not my trim. i also said i help out friends. yep, sure do. 

here's my trim, .....................


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice. Figured there'd be a reason, gotta keep ya honest, brah, didnt doubt ya fer a second


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Nice. Figured there'd be a reason, gotta keep ya honest, brah, didnt doubt ya fer a second


gotta keep me honest? 
ok. =/


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> not my trim. i also said i help out friends. yep, sure do.
> 
> here's my trim, ..................... View attachment 348305 View attachment 348306


nugs and all. nice lookin trim


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> gotta keep me honest?
> ok. =/


Yah, why wouldnt I?


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

do you guys agree with the notion that if MJ is equivalent to beer, hash would be wine? if so, why do you think most hash makers only use trim as opposed to all of the bud?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> do you guys agree with the notion that if MJ is equivalent to beer, hash would be wine? if so, why do you think most hash makers only use trim as opposed to all of the bud?


if marijuana was equivalent to beer then hash would be jack daniels.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> if marijuana was equivalent to beer then hash would be jack daniels.


not cognac? why not hash the whole harvest?


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> need ice, need ice, need ice............
> 
> 
> View attachment 74609
> ...


dont u think ur hash is less potent now that u mixed it like that? I hear when u stir it alot like in a washin machine ur hash is less potent but u will get more yeild..what do u think? was it still just as potent to u? it doesnt bubble either huh? thats a coo idea tho just wish i had zipper bags to try it but i only got bubble bags


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 9, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> dont u think ur hash is less potent now that u mixed it like that? I hear when u stir it alot like in a washin machine ur hash is less potent but u will get more yeild..what do u think? was it still just as potent to u? it doesnt bubble either huh? thats a coo idea tho just wish i had zipper bags to try it but i only got bubble bags


wtf are you going on about? fuck yeah it bubbles. why would it be less potent? you have been misled. probably by someone who doesn't have a washer.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

i knew it was coming...


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> need ice, need ice, need ice............
> 
> 
> View attachment 74609
> ...


Wow... nice... Is that all dried "trash"?


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf are you going on about? fuck yeah it bubbles. why would it be less potent? you have been misled. probably by someone who doesn't have a washer.


*Bubble hash* The ice-water filtration technique has quickly become a very popular way to make hash. This method combines the best of the screen and blender methods, using ice-water to make the trichomes brittle and agitation to knock the heads off, then straining the mix through filters for increased purity.
Hash made in this fashion is sometimes called "bubble hash" - because it is so pure that it bubbles when heated! Well-made bubble hash is a very potent product ? a tiny piece will produce enough billows of smoke to get a small crowd high.
The two main commercial ice-water filtration systems available are "Bubble Bags" from Fresh Headies and the Ice-o-lator, another product developed by Mila. Both operate on the same principle of using cold water and filtering bags to isolate trichomes. You can also make your own kit by acquiring mesh of the appropriate sizes and carefully sowing it into bags of strong material.
In order to make bubble hash you'll need a kit with filtering bags, two impeccably clean five gallon pails and a hand mixer. The exact method can vary depending on which system you're using, but the essentials are the same. The Ice-o-lator uses two filters to screen out contaminates, leaving the trichomes caught in the second filter. The bubble bag kits from Fresh Headies contain either three or six colour?coded bags, and allow you to simultaneously make different grades of hash.
To start with a bubblebag kit, place your skuff into one of your five gallon buckets. Use up to 100 grams of dry skuff, or double that weight if it's fresh or wet.
Because ice makes the trichomes brittle, add plenty - at least six ice cube trays. Then fill up the bucket with cold water. Leave a few inches at the top so you don't splash too much when mixing.
Use the hand mixer to blend continuously for 15 minutes to one hour or more. *Mixing longer will produce a higher yield that will be slightly less potent*. The mixture will become green and frothy. You should take breaks every so often to let the mixture settle.
>>thats wtf im going on about fool..so whether u care or not ur shit is suppose to be slightly less potent


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 9, 2009)

Great, just got kicked out of the f****ing laundromat. Thanx a lot, fdd!


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Mar 9, 2009)

It would be pretty interesting if someone had a comparison of the hash from trimmings vs hash from manicured nugz. You should try this fdd. Im sure we'd all find it informative.


----------



## dragonbladev (Mar 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 'bout as hard as doing a load of laundry.


rofl, for me its like doing a load of laundry the old way with a wash board and hand. just made some 3 days ago  it game me a good 4 grams easy with a bag bout half your size.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

amazing .......just amazing


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (Jun 11, 2009)

fdd,

Have you thought of making a tiered system where the bags are suspended above one another? This should allow you to quit jacking with all the buckets. Set up your largest micron screened bag at the top, and the water drains down through the next size bag, eventually filtering into one large collection bin through your smallest micron bag. I've never made hash, but it seems like this should cut down on your labor.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

fdd i read this twice,cant read again right now,but i remember you makeing oil out of hash.well i just contaminated my hash by mixing to much,iwhat are my options,do put it through the bubble bags again or make honey oil,or buy a silk screen,but its all the same size because i grinded it up.it is in powder form grinded up in the freezer.their is about 4 oz of good hash and 2 oz of cantaminents.it taste like garbage,wont smoke it,heck the homeless wont smoke it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2009)

trapper said:


> fdd i read this twice,cant read again right now,but i remember you makeing oil out of hash.well i just contaminated my hash by mixing to much,iwhat are my options,do put it through the bubble bags again or make honey oil,or buy a silk screen,but its all the same size because i grinded it up.it is in powder form grinded up in the freezer.their is about 4 oz of good hash and 2 oz of cantaminents.it taste like garbage,wont smoke it,heck the homeless wont smoke it.



you can make honey oil out of it or use it for cooking. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/67854-i-got-new-honey-pan.html


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 15, 2009)

i have made bho out of low grade hash works well.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can make honey oil out of it or use it for cooking. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/67854-i-got-new-honey-pan.html


ya that was the one i read,so it would be better to run it through the bee extractor then bubble bags again,also should i load up the extractor or keep the hash loose in their.
thanks.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 15, 2009)

put some trim in the bottom of your extractor and add the hash on top that works best for me and makes sure lots of butane washes over the hash also break it up as much as you can the drier the better also.


----------



## trapper (Jun 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> put some trim in the bottom of your extractor and add the hash on top that works best for me and makes sure lots of butane washes over the hash also break it up as much as you can the drier the better also.


thanks thats what i will do,i wanted hash but that looks just as good and workable.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 15, 2009)

its still hash just more pure bho is my favorite extract to smoke. it melts fully so its best smoked on top of herb so there is no waste.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Great, just got kicked out of the f****ing laundromat. Thanx a lot, fdd!


OMG, LMAO!!!!!! I know it's not funny but I can't help it.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

left the oil drying over night,but it was a lot more contaminated then i thought,the extractors were left more then half full.i dont know how it got so contaminated.i think more ice and let it settle longer.my first 2 batches bubble hash were able to knock you on your ass.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

man its wicked,black as night.i wonder any of you try taking hash powder and mixing it with the oil to make gumbo hash,or something like that,i saw fdd do something like that,but it might be to messy unless their a trick.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 16, 2009)

are you refining the hash with butane? if you are yes you can add kief or powdered hash to make the consitancy more workable for smoking.


----------



## trapper (Jun 16, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> are you refining the hash with butane? if you are yes you can add kief or powdered hash to make the consitancy more workable for smoking.


i made oil with butane from the contaminated hash,im now doing some mor bubble,i wanted to then mix the bubble hash with my oil,but it is so danm sticky,maybe it will get hard like in fdd honey pan tutorial.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

trapper said:


> i made oil with butane from the contaminated hash,im now doing some mor bubble,i wanted to then mix the bubble hash with my oil,but it is so danm sticky,maybe it will get hard like in fdd honey pan tutorial.


i've mixed hash and oil. it makes a messy paste.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

i have had good results when the ratio is correct and the bho is more or less dry it makes it more malleable by hand for smoking.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

i only use dry sift for ths not full melt.


----------



## trapper (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've mixed hash and oil. it makes a messy paste.


how did you get your oil so hard.it dried like that in a week in the sun.


----------



## trapper (Jun 17, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i have had good results when the ratio is correct and the bho is more or less dry it makes it more malleable by hand for smoking.


so you can just roll it and form it into balls with out it being a sticky mess.i thought i saw fdd do it in one of his things,i read honey pann but i think it was before that.i guess i will try a bit,i like how fdd got it like a wafer of toffee.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 17, 2009)

can I use a 220u workbag as a kif screen?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 17, 2009)

you can roll it momentarily once it begins to heat to from your body temp it melts but yeah if you roll some up and dont handle it to long it can be workable. when its really dry it chips off at room temp i prefer it a bit wetter easier to deal with. bho is gret though my favorite smokable extract by far. when done right and from a strain which you have no tolerance for it does the job quick with minimal hits.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

trapper said:


> how did you get your oil so hard.it dried like that in a week in the sun.



not in the sun, just on a dry shelf in my playroom.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

check outt my thread leave coment men and my bud i lonely


----------



## trapper (Jun 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> not in the sun, just on a dry shelf in my playroom.


playroom i like that,every man needs a playroom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

trapper said:


> playroom i like that,every man needs a playroom.


"shop" sounds so dirty. it's not dirty.
"barn" sounds old and cold. it's not. it's dry and insulated.
"garage", no cement floor.
"studio", i do have my guitars out there but i do a lot of other things then just make music.
"office", i do have my desk, but once again, i do so much more out there.

it all ends up being fun so i'll just go with "playroom".


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 19, 2009)

That was awesome I had no idea how to make hash and now I feel like I could make some hash with no problem time to get a second washing machine.. THANKS FDD2BLK


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> That was awesome I had no idea how to make hash and now I feel like I could make some hash with no problem time to get a second washing machine.. THANKS FDD2BLK


let us know how it turns out.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 20, 2009)

do any of you know what gold dust is and how to make it? I bought some from a club and have been searching for information about it since but cant seem to find anything. Is it honey oil that has been processed? The gram I bought from the club looked like powdered honey oil and melted the same way when hit with a flame but it never really turned into a solid lump or gooey and messy in the container even when I was walking around down town sacramento in the heat all day with the shit in my pocket. And a gram really went a long way.


----------



## trapper (Jun 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "shop" sounds so dirty. it's not dirty.
> "barn" sounds old and cold. it's not. it's dry and insulated.
> "garage", no cement floor.
> "studio", i do have my guitars out there but i do a lot of other things then just make music.
> ...


if a man dont have a play room,he might as well be in an old folks home.like i said every man needs a playroom.plus the others sound like work,and it aint work when you enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds to me the gold dust was just extremely dry bho it gets like that after awhile basically like crystals it breaks and chips like glass and melts fully when smoked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> sounds to me the gold dust was just extremely dry bho it gets like that after awhile basically like crystals it breaks and chips like glass and melts fully when smoked.




like this ........................ View attachment 453326


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah thats how mine is to after a few weeks of drying. my favorite extract.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats all it is is dry bho? So let that shit sit in the cool dry air for a couple of weeks and it turns into dust? Now that I think about it I have a bowl with bho residue and it does resemble the gold dust now that its sat in there for a couple months uncovered in my garage. Theres a bunch of shit in it and I would never smoke it but damn, thanks guys.


----------



## trapper (Jun 20, 2009)

you going to create a gold rush,every one will be heading to california looking for this infamous dust.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 20, 2009)

I would be happy just movin to nor cal and being fdds appliance repair man.........


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 24, 2009)

FDD Do you prefer bho or bubble? And the only time I have ever smoked bho was in a joint so does it bubble like bubble hash or does it just liquefy? And I found these hash bowls for bongs anybody use them before? http://www.weedcity.com/shop/product.asp?s=sa6v9p1800052&strParents=&CAT_ID=150&P_ID=1256


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> FDD Do you prefer bho or bubble? And the only time I have ever smoked bho was in a joint so does it bubble like bubble hash or does it just liquefy? And I found these hash bowls for bongs anybody use them before? http://www.weedcity.com/shop/product.asp?s=sa6v9p1800052&strParents=&CAT_ID=150&P_ID=1256




it liquefies then catches on fire. 

i like both.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 6, 2009)

dude your hash looks good was that 103 grams total?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2009)

iBlaze DrO said:


> dude your hash looks good was that 103 grams total?




 .....................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

thats crazy! looks like play-doh!!


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 6, 2009)

damn lol thats a lot of hash


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2009)

i made some hash today. i'll get some pics up soon. i'm sifting it thru a screen to crumble it like sand then drying it on a silk screen. it's gonna be granulated when it's dry. just sprinkle a little on top.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

thats y i make butter, saves the hassel of makin hash and oil.... jus put it in the pot an simmer the fuk out!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry, forgot the pics, ..........................    

got just about 200 grams off that run.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 19, 2009)

fuckin incredible! i like that fdd stamp, and all the little dif shapes you make with the pieces of hash. id kill someone for a taste of that hash, just a taste! so if you need any group of people eliminated, 1 chunk of hash would do for payment. i know cheapest hit man ever, right?


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice work fdd. Beautiful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, that's awesome


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ..................... View attachment 500528 View attachment 500529 View attachment 500530 View attachment 500531



danm man 1009,36 ozzy's thats 1 hell of a run right there!!! I dont know how ive missed the last 37 pages of this thread? plus the other 200 below,is that like kief or this stuff crumbled up,and what is the other bubble i suppose? 

hell of a job brother your the man


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry, forgot the pics, .......................... View attachment 516092 View attachment 516093 View attachment 516094 View attachment 516095
> 
> got just about 200 grams off that run.



how exactly did you do it? just the old fashioned way bouncing it on a screen?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> how exactly did you do it? just the old fashioned way bouncing it on a screen?



refer to page 1.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> refer to page 1.


 typical fdd


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> refer to page 1.


 yeah but was this latest stuff, all that keif, dry sift?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> yeah but was this latest stuff, all that keif, dry sift?


it's bubble hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i made some hash today. i'll get some pics up soon. i'm sifting it thru a screen to crumble it like sand then drying it on a silk screen. it's gonna be granulated when it's dry. just sprinkle a little on top.




ice water extraction.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's bubble hash.


 oh snap...lol thats crazy so you dried it out and sifted it and you use it as just an extra kick for joints or sprinkle on top of bowls...fuckin awesome fdd.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ..................... View attachment 500528 View attachment 500529 View attachment 500530 View attachment 500531



Killer hash man,  + Rep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ice water extraction. View attachment 517154


Nice


----------



## WHITE RICK JAMES (Aug 20, 2009)

What about silk screens, that are used for printing on t-shirts that works for me. Any thing over a hundred grams can get messy, im sure you know


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

thats a great picture. next avatar maybe? i liked the shotgun house wife too


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> oh snap...lol thats crazy so you dried it out and sifted it and you use it as just an extra kick for joints or sprinkle on top of bowls...fuckin awesome fdd.


theres so much MORE he could do with that

anything a stoner could think of really can be done with hash


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> theres so much MORE he could do with that
> 
> anything a stoner could think of really can be done with hash


 ive always wanted to like straight up eat a lot of hash ans see how intense it would be lol I vaguely remember hearing about some guy who used to ingest an ounce of hash and have a psychedelic experience...haha you could do anything with straight thc!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> ive always wanted to like straight up eat a lot of hash ans see how intense it would be lol I vaguely remember hearing about some guy who used to ingest an ounce of hash and have a psychedelic experience...haha you could do anything with straight thc!


you have to activate it with heat first. put it in the oven for 10 mins at 200 degrees.


----------



## BCSavage (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to play with my trimmings in a month lol


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to activate it with heat first. put it in the oven for 10 mins at 200 degrees.


 have you eaten a lot of straight hash before? sounds super fun!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

ive eaten the greatest has foods....

brownies, brownies with lsd, cakes cookies baked hash and cannabuter products are the smartest things


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 20, 2009)

ive eaten plenty of edibles but im talkin bout straight globs of hash lol


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, do not grind your trim. you will end up with ground plant matter in your hash. the trick is to be as gentle as possible with the trim. once you start breaking down the actual plant matter you contaminate your final product.


I've been reading though this thread and still not finished, but I finally found the answer I was looking for. 

See Normally you get closer to 17% return, but it sounds like this hash has 7% less plant material in it - because the plant material isn't pulverized during the process! That also probably explains why it tastes more like the weed it came from and less like average bubble hash. 

Very informative thread, Thanks and reps+


----------



## Bgoodeh (Jan 12, 2010)

Bring this back to the top.................got a batch of butter on now, 5hrs. in , and gonna make as much bubble as I can with 7 yard waste(leaf) bags of trim. Starting in the morning. Maybe start a new thread. LOVED this one!!!! Thanks to FDD and the boys at Aqua Labs!!!!!


----------



## apasunee (Jan 13, 2010)

gotta love turning all those leaves into hash,, I look forward to it even though its a little work the end result is soooooo rewarding.....


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 13, 2010)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> I love my Hash so much I wear it everywhere I go!!!
> 
> FDD when are you going to join the Hash Ballers Club, where we wear Kilos not Karats!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


 hashaholics anonymous.


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 13, 2010)

I wanted to make a bubblehash mask for halloween. Pretty scary.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2010)

i rolled a 13 gram bubble hash doobie and smoked out a room full of 30 people last weekend.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html


----------



## tical916 (Jan 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i rolled a 13 gram bubble hash doobie and smoked out a room full of 30 people last weekend.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/32825-100-dollar-doobie.html


Wow never seen that before. Have you smoked that yet. That thing would take down an elephant.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Jan 13, 2010)

tical916 said:


> Wow never seen that before. Have you smoked that yet. That thing would take down an elephant.


...."smoked out a room of 30"......


it seems like he got to it, yes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2010)

i've smoked 20 of them since i started that thread. i make my own now.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 18, 2010)

i have eaten bho in peanut butter heated a bit the fat and heat activate the cannabinoids works quite well. question has anyone had experience making water hash from dry trim not wet and what are the results? i have some dry trim i might use to make water hash but want to know if its a good idea or not if its a bad idea ill make bho.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2010)

i use dry trim. not crispy dry, but cured dry. 

View attachment 685734 View attachment 685735 View attachment 685736 View attachment 685737 View attachment 685739


----------



## madtrapper (Jan 18, 2010)

i tried the bags and ice/snow and all what a pain in the butt! now i compost all leaf except the wee frosty ones and i save all the small and under developed bud dry and freeze then i tumble this in a "pollinator"(available online from holland) frozen bud and i do it outside in -10C or colder for 1 hour the quality of hash seems dependent on the quality of the material used you can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear trash does not make good hash and freezing temperatures are important is it as good as bubble bag hash - not quite but its a lot less hassle


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 18, 2010)

cool good to know im a bho man normally but im gonna run some water extract this time thanks for the tips.


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Great thread Fade. phukkin awesome! Maybe I missed it, but how important is water quality using this method? Our water sucks around here. From what I understand, tricombs are oil based and "shouldn't" absorb water?? thanx.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Great thread Fade. phukkin awesome! Maybe I missed it, but how important is water quality using this method? Our water sucks around here. From what I understand, tricombs are oil based and "shouldn't" absorb water?? thanx.




good question. i wouls suspect that bad water may leave some funky smell or taste. i could be wrong, but i don't think i would want to use my sulphur smelling well water.


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> good question. i wouls suspect that bad water may leave some funky smell or taste. i could be wrong, but i don't think i would want to use my sulphur smelling well water.


 You have sulphur water?? nawww, thats got to be a metephor...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> You have sulphur water?? nawww, thats got to be a metephor...


the water that comes out of my well smells like matches. some days worse than others.


----------



## hayzeheven (Jan 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if marijuana was equivalent to beer then hash would be jack daniels.


 
lol i just saw this and i had to throw in that i was just talking to a friend about hash oil, describing it EXACTLY the same way.

amazing weed=rum (bout 35%)
garbage weed=sam adams ipa (6%)
hash oil=grain alcohol (up to 90%)

thought it was pretty damn funny that i just saw this out of all the 40 some odd pages


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Soooo you use city water?? Rain water kept in barrels?....the local lake??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Soooo you use city water?? Rain water kept in barrels?....the local lake??


i water my garden and lawn with well water. everything else is city water.


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Our "city" water is worse than the well water I have...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Our "city" water is worse than the well water I have...



that's a suck.


----------



## FileError404 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, FDD! Awesome work, just read the entire 11 pages. Learned a lot, I had the 1 G bags but now I know that I overmixed and didn't get the best possible product. I'm planning on getting the 5 gallon Bubble now machine, would you recommend it? Do I need the 8 bags?

TX!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2010)

FileError404 said:


> Wow, FDD! Awesome work, just read the entire 11 pages. Learned a lot, I had the 1 G bags but now I know that I overmixed and didn't get the best possible product. I'm planning on getting the 5 gallon Bubble now machine, would you recommend it? Do I need the 8 bags?
> 
> TX!




i have a small machine and loved it. i only use 3 bags.


----------



## FileError404 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, thanks a lot!


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 20, 2010)

How do you get the melty clear dome dry sift? I bought a bubble box and havnt been able to get anything to bubble. I ran some white berry and got a bunch of very blond clean hash but the resin didnt sparkle or anything or bubble for that matter. I found that odd being that my whiteberry makes some bubbley ice hash so it would be easy to assume that a $270 dry sift box, top of the line and shit would make the beautiful FMCD sift no problem. But it didnt. Ive got an account at fullmeltbubble but so far havnt recieved any real info as to why my trichomes dont melt. The administrator simply said it was an art and a technique to get it but didnt say anything more than that. Kind of pretentious. And as I scrolled to the top of the page there is a big advertisement for the bubble box that reads- Its not worth the trouble if it doesn't bubble. WTF??? I started a full melt dry sift thread thinking I would get it for sure. But I guess you shouldn't buy the bubble box and expect to make FMCD like that. Unfortunately if I knew that I would have thought differently about dropping $270 on this thing. And I will also add that there are some strains that bubble and some that dont.


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 13, 30.


13, 30 what does that mean??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2010)

means he sells hash to the clubs for 13 a g and they sell it for 30 a g


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 24, 2010)

i have an afghan kush biatch 4 days from harvest and was thinking to turn all of her into bubble. i ws therefore thinking to leave her a week longer so i harvest amber trichromes. when harvesting il cut of fanleaves with no value and hang the plant up side down when dry il trim the plant and break up th buds in seperate containers ofcurse and then il put them in freezer for a day. next day i make 2 dif. quality bubbles. if ive got anything wrong please correct me. i use a hand mixer with only one metal part and bblbags. would u disadvise on using th buds?will the product be worth it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2010)

buds make the best hash, if you can afford to use them.


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 24, 2010)

2 more and thanks for the quick reply why does my bubble come out green? when is best to harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2010)

got2loveit said:


> 2 more and thanks for the quick reply why does my bubble come out green? when is best to harvest?


you are over agitating it and cause the plant matter to break up and get small enough to go thru the screens. 

harvest when it is finished.


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 24, 2010)

how do i take a picture from here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152614-organic-af-gws-ak47-wd-20.html#post2415226 and place it in this msg


----------



## RoyalDanknessCaregiving (Jul 1, 2010)

We have made it common practice to use our outdoor plants solely for hash. Buds 'n' all... Nice thread, good work. Glad we signed up here!


----------



## Groucho123456 (Aug 24, 2010)

I admit I have only read about 20 or 30 pages of this thread so may have missed a similar comment. I spent some time in Morocco and other hash producing countries. I like to press my powder they way I learned to do it in North Africa:

- Make a small (or large!) booked-shape packet using cellophane (like comes on a cigaette pack--I use the cellophane from them all the time for small chunks) and scotch tape. Just like wrapping a Xmas present but with no present inside yet.

- Fill with powder and tape shut.

- Heat the packet in the microwave or on a hot surface.

- Press between two pieces of wood placed in a vice and crank down. If it is too hot, smoke will billow out at this point. Some smoke is okay.

- Take out of the vice and cool.

- Enjoy.

The hash will sort of blend together, carmelize from the heat and pressing to form a proper piece of hash. The better stuff is usually bendable. I like to heat a corner of the chunk slightly with my lighter just before rubbing off small pieces for the pipe. I prefer smoking well-pressed hash rather than powder. I believe it has a nicer, more efficient burn.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2010)

Groucho, I can taste the hash from your description. I used to smoke it "back in the day" but it always made me throw up. I still love the smell of it; I just don't know if I can smoke it without blowing chunks. ...but I guess since I should have over a Lb of hash in a couple of months, I'll be finding out.  Thanks for the advice and the trip down memory lane.


----------



## OZUT (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the look of pressed hash with a stamp on it


----------



## potpimp (Sep 18, 2010)

FDD, do you use the big fan leaves?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

no, resin leaves only.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 19, 2010)

Whats the best way to store hash trimmings for a while like 2-4 months to still have the best possible quality trimming for hash? and do you just store your trimming in a cardboard box to dry cure them? Amazing stuff here fdd. Inspired me to go out and spend a little over 850$ to complete a almost identical hash making set up  washing machine and all. Thanks for the awesome thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Whats the best way to store hash trimmings for a while like 2-4 months to still have the best possible quality trimming for hash? and do you just store your trimming in a cardboard box to dry cure them? Amazing stuff here fdd. Inspired me to go out and spend a little over 850$ to complete a almost identical hash making set up  washing machine and all. Thanks for the awesome thread.



i make sure it's dry and then just store it all in a hefty bag in a cupboard.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

whoa this is cool. So all you do is take the hose on the washer and connect to the bucket?

I got an old washer but probably don't have enough trimmings for the need to do this. lol.


Why do you need to spend $850 to get a washer? Pretty sure a used washer can be had for like $50 at a garage sale.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

btw does anyone have a recommendation on what micron sizes are the best? I wanted to get a bubble bag set but the 8 bag set is too expensive. Is the 4 bag set good enough or maybe a different micron custom selection?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

anomolies said:


> whoa this is cool. So all you do is take the hose on the washer and connect to the bucket?
> 
> I got an old washer but probably don't have enough trimmings for the need to do this. lol.
> 
> ...


if you don't mind smoking dirty underwear, do whatever you like. just make sure you don't pass that shit around. it probably has pubic hairs in it. 

when you make hash by the pound you spend the money to do it right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

anomolies said:


> btw does anyone have a recommendation on what micron sizes are the best? I wanted to get a bubble bag set but the 8 bag set is too expensive. Is the 4 bag set good enough or maybe a different micron custom selection?


this is the "advanced" section. you might get better answers in newbie central.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if you don't mind smoking dirty underwear, do whatever you like. just make sure you don't pass that shit around. it probably has pubic hairs in it.
> 
> when you make hash by the pound you spend the money to do it right.


oh, lol. I just thought there'd be a way to clean out the washing machine.

Anyway.. why the nooby forum? I tried asking subcool but he hasn't been around.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

anomolies said:


> oh, lol. I just thought there'd be a way to clean out the washing machine.
> 
> Anyway.. why the nooby forum? I tried asking subcool but he hasn't been around.


it's all in this thread. shall i start at the beginning again? 


use the 220 to mix in.
use the 125 to strain out the heavy particles. 
use the 25 to catch your trichs.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 20, 2010)

oops misread.

so I can make pretty good hash with just 3 bags?
The real question I was getting at, is people with 8 bag sets that make many different samples of hash from the same plant-- is that necessary / does it make a difference?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

anomolies said:


> oops misread.
> 
> so I can make pretty good hash with just 3 bags?
> The real question I was getting at, is people with 8 bag sets that make many different samples of hash from the same plant-- is that necessary / does it make a difference?


i think it's silly to separate the different sized trichs. some say certain ones carry the high and others the flavor. i want this all in one. i separated mine for a minute, then found myself mixing it all back together. if you look at it under a microscope you will see what is really going on.


----------



## weedmom (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been searching to find out about the quality of bubblebags and can't find an answer. Is there a difference in the really expensive ones that cost say $150 to $300 dollars and the cheaper ones I see on Ebay for $30. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

weedmom said:


> I have been searching to find out about the quality of bubblebags and can't find an answer. Is there a difference in the really expensive ones that cost say $150 to $300 dollars and the cheaper ones I see on Ebay for $30.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


i haven't bought any of the really cheap ones, but i have used several name brands and they are all the same.


----------



## 3lions (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a 3 bag system. Its fine tho still not dirt cheap.


----------



## DudeLebbowski (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't wait to do that.. Like on Weeds season 6 haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

i need to order 2 new large zipper bags. mine lasted 2 seasons before they started falling apart. probably made 5 pounds of hash out of them.


----------



## weedmom (Sep 23, 2010)

I have another question. I can't seem to access Aqua Lab Technologies. Every web address tells me not authorized. How do you get in touch with them or get on their website?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

weedmom said:


> I have another question. I can't seem to access Aqua Lab Technologies. Every web address tells me not authorized. How do you get in touch with them or get on their website?



turn off parental control? 

works good for me, .... http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/


----------



## weedmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, but I don't think I have it on, I will check. It just keeps saying forbidden.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2010)

[youtube]7gTPrIkavVk[/youtube]
[youtube]kzkKQ8t1N5I[/youtube]
[youtube]PD-9osuacjE[/youtube]


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice job FDD. I also have one of those mini washing machine systems and they do work really well but you can only do about 1/2 a pound of shake at once so it takes time to do large amounts. You have me thinking of going big as well. We have extra room in our laundry room for one. Not sure where you get the zipper bags from or how much but I found a local shop that sells almost any micron sized bag for $20 and they are really large ones too and nice and thick. No zipper though just a draw string.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's all in this thread. shall i start at the beginning again?
> 
> 
> use the 220 to mix in.
> ...


Dont you find the 25 gets clogged up pretty quickly in the bubble bags ? Thats the purple bag correct? If its the one I am thinking of its always clogged and a PITA. ?The yellow bag (45 I think) is the one I catch the most in every round and drains easily for larger amounts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Dont you find the 25 gets clogged up pretty quickly in the bubble bags ? Thats the purple bag correct? If its the one I am thinking of its always clogged and a PITA.


i have secret methods to help drain it faster.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

zipper bags, .............. http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/zipcro-pyramid-filter-bags.html


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have secret methods to help drain it faster.


 the secret? I'm sure everyone else would like to know as well. About how much dry weight can you do in one round? I find my mini washer to be too time consuming so I am going to go this route as well. Good job


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> the secret? I'm sure everyone else would like to know as well. About how much dry weight can you do in one round? I find my mini washer to be too time consuming so I am going to go this route as well. Good job



i use a 5 gallon bag. when the washer drains it is usually 4 full 5 gallon buckets. i have an empty bucket with my bag in it. i pour about half of one bucket into it. half at most. then i GENTLY swish the bag back and forth up and down as i lift ever so slightly. if you feel resistance as you lift you are lifting to hard. you want to "sift" the screen thru the water as it raises to the surface on it's own. go as slow as possible and it will become faster then going fast. 

it takes patience and focus to do it properly. i have sat side-by-side with people and tried to show them and all they want to do is try to push it thru even harder. once the trichs lay upon the screen it's clogged. you have to keep them suspended and agitated so they don't rest upon the screen. it's an "advanced technique". 

i sit on a small stool with the bucket on the floor between my knees.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make full melt hash? I've experimented with the bubble bags and it's not TOO much of a pain in the ass, but would LOVE to find out how to make something a little more potent without having to use butane or anything....the thought of exploding doesn't make me smile, you know?


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i use a 5 gallon bag. when the washer drains it is usually 4 full 5 gallon buckets. i have an empty bucket with my bag in it. i pour about half of one bucket into it. half at most. then i GENTLY swish the bag back and forth up and down as i lift ever so slightly. if you feel resistance as you lift you are lifting to hard. you want to "sift" the screen thru the water as it raises to the surface on it's own. go as slow as possible and it will become faster then going fast.
> 
> it takes patience and focus to do it properly. i have sat side-by-side with people and tried to show them and all they want to do is try to push it thru even harder. once the trichs lay upon the screen it's clogged. you have to keep them suspended and agitated so they don't rest upon the screen. it's an "advanced technique".
> 
> i sit on a small stool with the bucket on the floor between my knees.


Nice info and I will try that next time. Sounds like panning for gold. I always try and squeeze them out. Would it be a little faster/easier to still use the 45 micron bag first just to get the majority of it off first then go to the 25? I assume you have done it both ways and yours works better but thought I'd ask anyway. About how much dry shake weight are you able to put in in one cycle? If you arent sure how about that how about the dry yield of final product per round. I think my bubbleator I use about 300 grams dry shake and end up with about 20-30 grams finished product and I do 4 full rounds in it. Not much on the fourth but I like to get it all =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Nice info and I will try that next time. Sounds like panning for gold. I always try and squeeze them out. Would it be a little faster/easier to still use the 45 micron bag first just to get the majority of it off first then go to the 25? I assume you have done it both ways and yours works better but thought I'd ask anyway. About how much dry shake weight are you able to put in in one cycle? If you arent sure how about that how about the dry yield of final product per round. I think my bubbleator I use about 300 grams dry shake and end up with about 20-30 grams finished product and I do 4 full rounds in it. Not much on the fourth but I like to get it all =)


i think your idea might hold some validity. i never really thought to use 2 bags to actually speed things up. please report back if you try it. 

i use about 1000 - 1500 grams of trim per run. i have pulled as much as 200 grams of finished product in 1 run. it's usually around 150 though.


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 4, 2010)

Why use the 25 "as all it catches is the small unformed heads and that are made up of more of the outer casing which contains more volatile compounds" (subcool: 05-29-2010). A little more information on what this to clarify what i mean " outer casing that holds the resin heads is some pretty volatile stuff. The resin inself is held in kind of a capsule and the large swollen heads have more resin,terpins and THC and less casing. The smaller heads contain less of the good more of the bad that's why 45 UI and below tends to flame up".(subcool:05-29-2010) After looking into this and studying up on it a little. Everything point to this being correct. Would like your .02 cents on this only as you proved to know your shit. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Why use the 25 "as all it catches is the small unformed heads and that are made up of more of the outer casing which contains more volatile compounds" (subcool: 05-29-2010). A little more information on what this to clarify what i mean " outer casing that holds the resin heads is some pretty volatile stuff. The resin inself is held in kind of a capsule and the large swollen heads have more resin,terpins and THC and less casing. The smaller heads contain less of the good more of the bad that's why 45 UI and below tends to flame up".(subcool:05-29-2010) After looking into this and studying up on it a little. Everything point to this being correct. Would like your .02 cents on this only as you proved to know your shit. Thanks.




i don't like being wasteful. if you separate out all the prime stuff what do you do with the rest? 

it smokes just as good either way.


----------



## s.w.a.t.representa (Oct 4, 2010)

its hard but its so worth it!!!! Smoke is damn strong!!!


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think your idea might hold some validity. i never really thought to use 2 bags to actually speed things up. please report back if you try it.
> 
> i use about 1000 - 1500 grams of trim per run. i have pulled as much as 200 grams of finished product in 1 run. it's usually around 150 though.


Sure no problem. I think it would make a big difference as it goes through the 45 bag really easily and grabs most of the trichs. Need to go get a new machine first. Dont think my wife would appreciate me doing this in her Maytag Neptune lol. Wow so you can do about 3-4 times the most I ever could us in my little machine that is awsome. I am so behind in hash making it isnt even funny. I still have my outdoor shake from last year ! 200 grams dried ? By run do you mean running that same bag through the machine only once or do you mean running that same bag multiple times to get it all out ? I could only muster 10% and that was running same bag 4 times to get it all out. I guess that is close to what you are getting. Need to shop for a new washer !


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> Sure no problem. I think it would make a big difference as it goes through the 45 bag really easily and grabs most of the trichs. Need to go get a new machine first. Dont think my wife would appreciate me doing this in her Maytag Neptune lol. Wow so you can do about 3-4 times the most I ever could us in my little machine that is awsome. I am so behind in hash making it isnt even funny. I still have my outdoor shake from last year ! 200 grams dried ? By run do you mean running that same bag through the machine only once or do you mean running that same bag multiple times to get it all out ? I could only muster 10% and that was running same bag 4 times to get it all out. I guess that is close to what you are getting. Need to shop for a new washer !


i do 3 rinses per load.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 4, 2010)

How long do you agitate the water and what cycle ? Edit : NM looks like you run a rinse cycle. You posted that before I hit reply button.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

dlively11 said:


> How long do you agitate the water and what cycle ? Edit : NM looks like you run a rinse cycle. You posted that before I hit reply button.



i agitate it for 18 mins. i'm not sure exactly what cycle it is. it's gently enough that i can agitate it repeatedly, until the water comes out clear.


----------



## sgsommers (Oct 4, 2010)

why not just make honey oil it is by far the easyist way to get pure thc


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2010)

sgsommers said:


> why not just make honey oil it is by far the easyist way to get pure thc


i do that as well. i also make keif and butter.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 5, 2010)

Well FDD I'll be making bubble hash tomorrow. I'm leaving for Cali this Saturday so I gotta git-r-done. The whole house smells like pot and I have a heater and fan on the a spare bedroom where the buds are strung up. I hope to be able to grow some California monster trees next year!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> use the 220 to mix in. use the 125 to strain out the heavy particles. use the 25 to catch your trichs.


Or use the BubblenowXL to agitate with the supplied work bag. 

I also prefer to use the 190 micron bag as the first screen instead of the 220.

IMO the 25 micron bag is worthless unless you are growing tiny mature trichomes. I MUCH prefer the 45 to catch. 

125 or 160 micron bags work well to strain out the larger particles, depending on genetics and how well the Cannabis was grown. Cutting off at 125 is too low for some strains that have larger trichomes (ie Blackberry Kush), or for most really well grown indoor. Either way the 125 (or 160) to 190 (or 220) micron fraction can be used for cooking, aka the heavy particulates.

Pictured is some veganic blackberry kush, 45 to 160 microns.
Some Lilikoi, 45 to 160
Some blue dream 45 to 160


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Or use the BubblenowXL to agitate with the supplied work bag.
> 
> I also prefer to use the 190 micron bag as the first screen instead of the 220.
> 
> ...


the 220 i use is a zipper bag that goes into the machine. 

the 125 catches any contaminants.

the 25 catches ALL the trichs. 


not much more to it, for me.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 6, 2010)

nice set of posts, man... very interesting...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2010)

Doing bubble hash today FDD. I'm waiting on the ice to melt to do my second wash.


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 7, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Doing bubble hash today FDD. I'm waiting on the ice to melt to do my second wash.


Your gonna need that ice to break off those thricomes.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 7, 2010)

I had already mixed it for 15 minutes with the ice and water and done my first run. I just let the ice melt to make it easier for the second and third runs. I only got 8 grams of hash total. I was expecting a lot more, considering that I had put a lot of popcorn buds in with the sweet leaf. Oh well...


----------



## OZUT (Oct 7, 2010)

how much dried trim/bud did you start with?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 7, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I had already mixed it for 15 minutes with the ice and water and done my first run. I just let the ice melt to make it easier for the second and third runs. I only got 8 grams of hash total. I was expecting a lot more, considering that I had put a lot of popcorn buds in with the sweet leaf. Oh well...


Did you break up the popcorn? An what was your starting weight?


----------



## 3lions (Oct 7, 2010)

I love to smoke hash and regularly make some up with the ice bags. However, we certainly do not consider it a productive way of extracting.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 12, 2011)

Reps!++++++


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2011)

made this last week, ......


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 12, 2011)

Now I just need to find a smaller alternate method to make hash out of about 150+~ grams of dried freezer stored trim. Fell across this an I spent over hr or so reading thru most of this lol amazing concepts and I was on another planet for a while ahhhhhh... journey continues any help appreciated.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 12, 2011)

thats lovely. wish @ the clubs around here we had nice chunky stuff.. i need to hit the coast.!!!!!^^^^^^^^

Hey FDD where can I get a piece polyester monofilament fibre mesh preferably locally?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 13, 2011)

lol. nice here is some hash a buddy gave to me, I broke it up microplane style when I brought it home.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm smoking some purple bubble dust as i type this.


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm smoking some purple bubble dust as i type this.


 purple bubba Kief??


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

i want some hash


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> purple bubba Kief??


bubble hash that was crumbled into sand to dry. then left as sand. looks A LOT like matt's pic.


----------



## suTraGrow (Jan 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> bubble hash that was crumbled into sand to dry. then left as sand. looks A LOT like matt's pic.


 Delicious!!


----------



## alan whittington (Jan 14, 2011)

tckfui said:


> KICK ASS MAN!!!!!, it brings a tear to my eye
> I have the same plates as you


 in your pic, you has this super purple plant. i'd love to know the strain.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 19, 2011)

And I like these shots too, go droid!:


----------



## tafbang (Feb 3, 2011)

I just spent hours reading this thread, and all I have to say is..... Fuck weed... I want this.


You'd think that this would be the ultimate in shops. It's the purest thc, it seems like smoking the actual plant is so old fashioned and weak. Time to upgrade classes


----------



## Banditt (Feb 3, 2011)

I just picked me up a new washing machine and bag set. This is the machine I picked up: http://www.amazon.com/Koblenz-Compact-Portable-Washing-Machine/dp/B0007MEW14 . It's already set up with the gravity drain and everything. I have been doing it with a drill in buckets lately, my bags are getting a little old though, so I figured I'd upgrade the whole setup. 

I'm not sure if this has been posted in this thread or not since I didn't read the whole thing but this is an epic listen if you want to make high quality bubble.
http://www.johndoeradio.com/shows/the-john-doe-radio-show-live-daily-jan-4/
It's long as fuck, like 3 hours, but if you pay attention there is a ton of really good info from Nikka T about his hash making methods. In case you haven't seen his shit this dude makes bubble hash that looks better than most peoples butane.


----------



## 3lions (Feb 3, 2011)

tafbang said:


> You'd think that this would be the ultimate in shops. It's the purest thc, it seems like smoking the actual plant is so old fashioned and weak. Time to upgrade classes


lol

The reality tho is that its simply not just the thc that gives us the goodstuff. In fact its the thc without the things like cbd (which are proven in clinical tests to be protective) that does bring some of those negative aspects to using; psychosis related issues for example. So I think keeping things as natural as possible with all of the different cannabinoids in the plant is probably most sensible


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> It's long as fuck, like 3 hours, but if you pay attention there is a ton of really good info from Nikka T about his hash making methods. In case you haven't seen his shit this dude makes bubble hash that looks better than most peoples butane.


Nikka T is good guy, he makes hash the same way I do, actually most of us in the "know" make hash the same way. check out my hash thread, it's way better than a radio show. although tim is a good guy too. My how to video and pics. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-tips-good-times.html


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 3, 2011)

3lions said:


> lol
> 
> The reality tho is that its simply not just the thc that gives us the goodstuff. In fact its the thc without the things like cbd (which are proven in clinical tests to be protective) that does bring some of those negative aspects to using; psychosis related issues for example. So I think keeping things as natural as possible with all of the different cannabinoids in the plant is probably most sensible


you raspect 3lions. the trichome heads (hash) contain the THC/CBD and 90 other cannabinoids. Also included are the terpenes, which modulate the overall affects of THC. Hash smoking is more popular than flowers worldwide. I usually smoke hash and flowers together, super power! bubble hash and kif are just physical separations and date back thousands of years. It's very natural, and intended to reduce the damage on your lungs while keeping your head right.


----------



## Banditt (Feb 3, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Nikka T is good guy, he makes hash the same way I do, actually most of us in the "know" make hash the same way. check out my hash thread, it's way better than a radio show. although tim is a good guy too. My how to video and pics. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-tips-good-times.html


I subscribed, I'll have to come back and read through later when I have more time. peace


----------



## tafbang (Feb 3, 2011)

3lions said:


> lol
> 
> The reality tho is that its simply not just the thc that gives us the goodstuff. In fact its the thc without the things like cbd (which are proven in clinical tests to be protective) that does bring some of those negative aspects to using; psychosis related issues for example. So I think keeping things as natural as possible with all of the different cannabinoids in the plant is probably most sensible


that makes no sense  all the psycho active ingredients are in the trichomes that we smoke. therefore, pure trichomes = pure high


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I finally got around to trying this and have had some very dissapointing results so far  No sure exactly what went wrong. I have a resinator machine I have used for years and it always worked very well so I am not a newb to this type of method. 

I used 5 5 gallon buckets. I filled the machine with water and 40 lbs of ice. I used 2-400 micron bags and 2-200 micron bags for a total of 4 bags. I put about 3 lbs of material in them total. Good shake too not junk. Let the water get very very cold before adding the material. Set it to a gentle cycle. Would run for only about 2 min and then go to a wpin cycle where I would right away put it back to gentle cycle. I probably got a total of maybe 6 min agitating where my mini machine has a timer for 15 min. Not sure if the short time was the issue or if it was maybe the cycle  or something else. 

I started by pouring into a 120 micron mag to get the junk out I dont want. Then went to my normal 43 and then 25 micron bag. I tried my 73 but didnt seem needed in this process. I then ran it a second round with fresh water and about 20 lbs more of ice. I normally run it 3 times but after the first two went so poorly I called it a day after 2.5 hours and a sore back. Went through all the normal steps but just ended up with a very very low yield.  I ended up with a total of 17 grams not even dried yet  Probably end up around 10 grams dry. My little machine I usually get atleast 10% - 15% with 3 runs and 75% of the weight coming from the first two runs. So I should have gotten a bare min of 100 grams from this. 

Any help or ideas would really be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2011)

i use a different cycle on my timer. it gently agitates for 18 mins. i run 3 runs. the more i run it the clearer my water gets. because i am using the machine with zipper bags the plant material never breaks apart. you can't really over agitate it in a machine. 

i think you may not have agitated it enough. 


i have pounds of trim to run yet. but i have 100's of grams of hash already. i have more then i know what to do with, and even more yet to make. not sure what i'm gonna do with all mine at this point.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i use a different cycle on my timer. it gently agitates for 18 mins. i run 3 runs. the more i run it the clearer my water gets. because i am using the machine with zipper bags the plant material never breaks apart. you can't really over agitate it in a machine.
> 
> i think you may not have agitated it enough.
> 
> ...


Same here. I effing despise working with dispensaries these days. Nice to see you back on the thread.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i use a different cycle on my timer. it gently agitates for 18 mins. i run 3 runs. the more i run it the clearer my water gets. because i am using the machine with zipper bags the plant material never breaks apart. you can't really over agitate it in a machine.
> 
> i think you may not have agitated it enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fdd, I was thinking the same. Think I run it tomarrow on a regular cycle for a good 15 minutes and lots of fresh ice. I kept the trim in the bags and in the machine. I knew I didnt extract much off them and its still in there. I thought my bags were really big but after seeing your video mine are not as big as yours. I am using four of them though. I can put over a pound in each bag but instead put about 350 grams to give them some room. Added ice inside the bags as well like you do. Do you squeeze your zipper bag out after each cycle?

Yeah I have trim from the last two outdoors seasons .... I am going to get a lot of use out of this machine I bought  Nice problem to have I guess but I always put it off until it has to be dealt with.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, i squeeze my bags.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 5, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, i squeeze my bags.


I always did on my small machine and didnt on this one at all. Might be another reason for the small yield. Will give her another run today and see what I get out of it.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay well I had a lot more success today thank god  Put the machine on heavy duty and ran it for 15 minutes another two runs (didnt have enough ice for a third) Ran through a 160 screen for waste then through a 70 and 40 screen. Ended up with a huge 150 gram baseball sized rock just hand sqeezed with screen. Broke it up and pressed the rest and had 125 grams. I think it will end up aroun 90-100 grams. Plus the 10 grams dry I got from the crappy fist run. I can live with getting a quarter pound of hash from 2 hours of work  I will post of a picture later when I get a chance. Quality looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 16, 2011)

From the depths of hell I'm back on RIU. Landed on this thread. Great info. I guess it's time to update pics and mix up some hash. 

I don't think I've been on in a while.

Subscribed cause this is a baller thread.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

I am seriously considering hiring an illegal immigrant to sift my bags for me. Well, not seriously, but it's a pain the ass. Nuff said.


----------



## kush fario (Jul 14, 2011)

love the hash that you make and i do the same thing with the hand pressing its just the best!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2011)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Its Water Hash Time!!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


just the motivation i needed.


----------



## Victus (Jul 25, 2011)

33lbs of ice per day


----------



## suTraGrow (Jul 25, 2011)

Aqua Lab Tech said:


> Its Water Hash Time!!!
> 
> Aqua Lab Tech


Its Aqua Lab discount time!!!


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> water is clear and minimal amounts of trichs are left.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 74988
> ...


What size Micron screens did you use ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi *FDD2BLK*, I thought I'd quickly share my 1st* Ice Hash* run with you, I used a *Bubbleton/Pollinator* that I bought on-line, after reading your thread so far I have learn't and taken note of several things to do differently next time round, to gain a better tasting better quality Hash. I wanted to say 'thank-you' for starting this thread its very helpful and has opened my eyes to some new techniques - STELTHY


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi *FDD2BLK*, I thought I'd quickly share my 1st* Ice Hash* run with you, I used a *Bubbleton/Pollinator* that I bought on-line, after reading your thread so far I have learn't and taken note of several things to do differently next time round, to gain a better tasting better quality Hash. I wanted to say 'thank-you' for starting this thread its very helpful and has opened my eyes to some new techniques - STELTHY


Hey mayn, your pics aren't showing up...
Vortex ice water extract. From my vegan organic garden. rize up!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2011)

stelthy said:


> What size Micron screens did you use ? - STELTHY



i strain out loose particles with the 125 and catch all my trichs with a 25. everything in between gets captured and saved.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that bubble hash? It looks like stuff from the 70/s
I am envious of your mad skills



fdd2blk said:


> made this last week, ...... View attachment 1378604


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Is that bubble hash? It looks like stuff from the 70/s
> I am envious of your mad skills


i sift it to dry it, then i hand press it in my palm.


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

with extreamly clean hands im sure


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

DudeLebowski said:


> hows the quality of that finger hash?
> 
> how much do you get?
> 
> ...


Charas is delightful, but you can waste a lot of resin if you don't know the best way to prepare the buds you're rolling and how to roll. Watch some videos or do some reading first. PM me if you want.


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> buds make the best hash, if you can afford to use them.


bho! Bho! Bho!


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Groucho, I can taste the hash from your description. I used to smoke it "back in the day" but it always made me throw up. I still love the smell of it; I just don't know if I can smoke it without blowing chunks. ...but I guess since I should have over a Lb of hash in a couple of months, I'll be finding out.  Thanks for the advice and the trip down memory lane.


yo its so weird you say that i was smoking a lot of hash spliffs a couple months ago and was getting really confused because I was getting super sick! they'd be pretty hefty guys, around a half g of bubble . but i've smoked plenty of hash, maybe it was just the strain or it was treated somehow? i make my own kief and hash and it's never given me problems


----------



## justin457 (Aug 6, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i do that as well. i also make keif and butter.


make bho from full nugs, keif from tumblin ur harvest, and hash from trim!

maximize maximize!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2011)

justin457 said:


> make bho from full nugs, keif from tumblin ur harvest, and hash from trim!
> 
> maximize maximize!


how about i just keep making everything from everything? 

if that's ok with you.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 27, 2011)

Just bumping this thread to say that this method is ridiculously awesome and is so much easier than using large bubble bags for bulk production. Wasted $450 on the large 20 gal bubble bags and messed with the drill gun method for a bit... This method done with five gallon bags and a machine is the way to go! You will get a better product and can run twice as much! At first I almost regreted spending more money on zipper filter bags and thought maybe normal laundry bags would work... After running over 30 loads with the Zipcro filter bags I can definitely say that they are seriously the shit and I would never consider laundry bags as a option for this. The pyramid design of the bags make it super easy to strain the bags. ALT rules!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

I bet you have strong arms from all that ice beating. . You can prolly get a man off in seconds.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 27, 2011)

No, they are strong from shaking pounds of resin and water. The washing machine does all the ice beating


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I bet you have strong arms from all that ice beating. . You can prolly get a man off in seconds.


yes and yes... skeet skeet skeet.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 27, 2011)

this is why I use the ISO method.. its much easier and less of a pain in the ass to accomplish.

best of luck fdd! Love you.  - no homo.

peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> this is why I use the ISO method.. its much easier and less of a pain in the ass to accomplish.
> 
> best of luck fdd! Love you.  - no homo.
> 
> peace.


it takes me less then 4 hours to pull 200 grams of bubble hash. it's really not that much of a pain at all.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Aug 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it takes me less then 4 hours to pull 200 grams of bubble hash. it's really not that much of a pain at all.


And it is 2 completly different products. I wouldn't do ISO again cause I hate the taste and love the taste of bubble.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

How much trim is needed for that feat.


fdd2blk said:


> it takes me less then 4 hours to pull 200 grams of bubble hash. it's really not that much of a pain at all.


----------



## Matt Rize (Aug 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> How much trim is needed for that feat.


several pounds. guessing he gets around 10% yield. so we can safely assume over 4lbs.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

God damnit FDD.. .


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 27, 2011)

super hash bros.


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha, Iso is not even an option on this scale


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

Go to costco & buy a 10gallon tub of alcohol


dankillerbs said:


> Haha, Iso is not even an option on this scale


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Go to costco & buy a 10gallon tub of alcohol


*lol.. what the hell.. sounds fun


----------

